# [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android



## Painkiller (15. Februar 2012)

*[Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Aus aktuellem Anlass: Die App wird leider nicht mehr aktualisiert und hat Probleme mit der aktuellen Forenversion.


Olstyle schrieb:


> Die PCGH App ist die App "Forum Runner" mit geändertem Skin. Den Code der App besitzt PCGH nicht und die Entwicklung auf Seiten des Anbieters wurde anscheinend eingestellt. Ergo wird es niemals(!) ein Update für die jetzige App geben.
> 
> Die Lösung sind alternative Apps für vBulletin(einfach im jeweiligen Store nach dem Begriff suchen) und der Markführer dort ist nun mal Tapatalk.




*[Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*


Hallo Community! ​ 
Dieser Thread soll eine zentrale Anlaufstelle für alle Nutzer werden, die Probleme, Ideen oder Vorschläge zur PCGHX-App haben.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(PCGHX-App @ iPhone 4S, iOS 5.0.1)​ 




Fangen wir aber doch erstmal von vorne an. ​ 

*Was ist die PCGHX-App eigentlich genau?*​ 
Die PCGHX-App ist quasi das Forum in mobiler Version.
Das komplette Forum wird so auch unterwegs benutzbar, da man es immer in der Hosetasche bei sich hat.​ 
Mit der PCGH-Extreme-App kannst du:​ 
- Themen lesen und beantworten
- Bilder hochladen
- Private Nachrichten verschicken und Empfangen
- via Push immer über Neuigkeiten informiert bleiben
- Du musst nicht angemeldet sein, um mitlesen zu können!​ 

*Für welche Betriebssysteme ist die App verfügbar?*​ 
Die App ist für Apples iOS und Googles Android verfügbar.​ 

*Was kostet die App?*​ 
Die App ist sowohl für Android als auch für iOS kostenlos!​ 

*Was brauche ich um die App nutzen zu können?*​ 
Apple:​ 
Kompatibel mit iPhone (1-5), iPod touch und iPad (1+2+3+ mini).
Erfordert iOS 3.0 oder neuer.​ 
Android:​ 
Android 1.5 oder höher​ 


*Wo gibt es die PCGHX-App?*​ 
Für Apple-User:
App-Store​ 
Für Android-User:
Android-Market​ 

*Die App in Zahlen:*​ 
Über 5.000 Downloads im Android Market, rund 9.000 iOS-Downloads, 275.000 Zugriffe über die App - das sind die Eckdaten der App, die den mobilen Zugriff auf das PCGH-Extreme-Forum ermöglicht.​ 

*Verbesserungen & Bugfixes:*​ 
Im Laufe des Jahres hat es verschiedene Neuerungen an der App sowie ab und an auch Probleme gegeben - wie jede Software ist auch die App nicht perfekt, gerade im Zusammenspiel mit neueren oder älteren Versionen der jeweiligen Smartphone-Betriebssysteme. Zusammen mit dem Entwickler arbeiten wir regelmäßig an Verbesserungen sowie Bugfixes, auch die deutsche Sprachdatei wird von uns gepflegt.​ 
Eine der Neuerungen betrifft den Bilderupload: Über die App können Bilder direkt von der Kamera aufgenommen und danach in Alben oder Beiträgen eingefügt werden. Natürlich funktioniert dies auch mit bereits vorhandenen Bildern aus dem Album des Telefons. Unter iOS kann auch die aktuelle Position in ein Posting integriert werden - was im PCGHX-Forum nicht unbedingt sinnvoll erscheint (ein "Wo seid ihr gerade"-Thread fehlt bisher noch).


*Aktuelle Version:*

(Stand 13.02.2013)

Apple iOS: 1.6.2

Neu in 1.6.2: 
Fixed landscape orientation issues.



Android: 1.3.18

Neu in 1.3.18:
-Startup crash fixed!
-Fixed login bug on Android 4.2!​ 


Das wär´s bis jetzt! ​ 
Gruß
Pain​


----------



## OctoCore (12. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Huch.... noch keiner hier?

Okay - Ich habe ein relativ unbedeutendes Problem mit der Android-App unter Android 3.2.

Von manchen Leuten sehe ich die Avatare nicht.

Ich weiß nicht, ob das mit dem Update zusammen hängt, denn aufgefallen ist es mir erst gestern Abend.
Das Update liegt ja schon ein paar Tage zurück.
Meinen eigenen Avatar sehe ich ebenfalls nicht.
Was ich dazu sagen kann: mein Avatar ist ein PNG-Bildchen.
Vielleicht besteht da ein Zusammenhang.


----------



## Painkiller (15. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Der Thread ist auch noch relativ neu.  

Hast du die App mal beendet und dich komplett neu angemeldet?


----------



## OctoCore (15. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Hey... ein Echo!
Okay, beendet schon des Öfteren. Nur nicht regulär abgemeldet - also wird da wohl noch ein Cookie irgendwo rumliegen.
Zum Anmelden nach Abmelden muss man ja die Anmeldeinfos eintippen - nicht immer eine Freude mit den Bildschirmtastaturen. 
Ohne Abmelden ist man beim Start der nächsten Session automatisch angemeldet
Apperweiterungsvorschlag: Anmeldeinformation abspeicherbar. Ist zwar immer ein Sicherheitsrisiko, aber die meisten Browser bieten sowas ja auch an.

Aber auch das Abmelden ändert nichts.
Ich werde mal einen Avatar auf JPEG-Basis reinhauen und mal sehen, ob ich dann wenigstens mich wieder sehe.
Nebenbei: Sonstige Browser unter Android zeigen alles an.


----------



## ChaoZ (15. März 2012)

Android 4.0.3. mit Custom Rom zeigt auch kaum Avatare an, meinen eigenen sehe ich ebenfalls nicht.


----------



## OctoCore (15. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

So - meinen JPEG-Avatar kann ich im Gegensatz zu meinem PNG-Avatar in der App sehen.



ChaoZ schrieb:


> Android 4.0.3. mit Custom Rom zeigt auch kaum Avatare an, meinen eigenen sehe ich ebenfalls nicht.



Ich kann deinen aber sehen - benutzt du dafür ein .jpg-Bildchen?

Ist vielleicht kein Bug, sondern ein Feature. 
Auf eine PNG-Routine wurde verzichtet, um die App klein zu halten.


----------



## Painkiller (16. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



> So - meinen JPEG-Avatar kann ich im Gegensatz zu meinem PNG-Avatar in der App sehen.


Eine Galaxy-Klasse.  

Mhm, ich hab zwar kein Android, aber mit der App auf dem iPhone kann ich alle Avatare sehen. 

Mal sehen was Falk dazu sagt.


----------



## Falk (16. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Also mit der App-Version 1.3.9 auf einem Xperia Play bekomme ich die Galaxy angezeigt. Auf meinem iPhone auch.


----------



## Painkiller (16. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



Falk schrieb:


> Also mit der App-Version 1.3.9 auf einem Xperia Play bekomme ich die Galaxy angezeigt. Auf meinem iPhone auch.


 
Soweit ich weiß ich die Galaxy der JPEG.  Sein vorheriger Avatar (PNG-Format) ging nicht.


----------



## Falk (16. März 2012)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:
			
		

> Soweit ich weiß ich die Galaxy der JPEG.  Sein vorheriger Avatar (PNG-Format) ging nicht.



Ja, das habe ich im Nachgang auch gelesen  muss ich mir noch mal genauer anschauen.


----------



## OctoCore (16. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Jaja - die Galaxy-Class in den Badlands.  JPG.

Ist zum test aber eher sinnfrei - denn JPG geht ja (für mich)
Also klaue ich Painkiller mal sein Boot.
Die _Defiant_ ist also PNG.


----------



## RainbowCrash (16. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Die Avatare fehlen bei mir auch großteils unter Android. (Nexus S mit MIUI 2.2.17 bzw Android 4.0.3)
Das gleiche bei der Galerie, entweder die Bilder werden gar nicht angezeigt oder brauchen ewig.


----------



## OctoCore (18. März 2012)

Ich nehme alles zurück, was ich über JPG/PNG von mir gegeben habe. Das führt nur in die Irre.
Wohl reiner Zufall. Obwohl das durch Austausch der Formate zu dem Zeitpunkt beliebig reproduzierbar war
Im Moment sehe ich meinen PNG-Avatar wieder.
Hier im Thread: Painkiller sehe ich nicht, ChaoZ auch nicht - bei der letzten App-Nutzung waren sie noch da.


----------



## Painkiller (20. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



> Also klaue ich Painkiller mal sein Boot.
> Die _Defiant_ ist also PNG.


Wahh! Niemals!  *Schilde hoch!*



> Ich nehme alles zurück, was ich über JPG/PNG von mir gegeben habe. Das führt nur in die Irre.
> Wohl reiner Zufall. Obwohl das durch Austausch der Formate zu dem Zeitpunkt beliebig reproduzierbar war
> Im Moment sehe ich meinen PNG-Avatar wieder.
> Hier im Thread: Painkiller sehe ich nicht, ChaoZ auch nicht - bei der letzten App-Nutzung waren sie noch da.


Ich krall mir heute mal ein Android-Smartphone und probier das ganze auch mal.


----------



## Cook2211 (20. März 2012)

Weiß zufällig jemand ob auch eine Retina Version der App für das neue iPad geplant ist?


----------



## Painkiller (20. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Weiß zufällig jemand ob auch eine Retina Version der App für das neue iPad geplant?


 
Das weiß wenn dann Falk.


----------



## Cook2211 (20. März 2012)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:
			
		

> Das weiß wenn dann Falk.



Ah, ok. Danke. Dann werde ich ihn mal fragen.


----------



## OctoCore (23. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Ist die Schrift beim neuen EiPätt zu klein? 



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Wahh! Niemals!  *Schilde hoch!*



Es gibt zwei davon. Die zweite Version war ja ursprünglich die USS Sao Paulo (NCC-75633).
Such dir eine aus.


----------



## Cook2211 (23. März 2012)

OctoCore schrieb:
			
		

> Ist die Schrift beim neuen EiPätt zu klein?



Nein, die Schriftgrösse ist gleich und im Gegensatz zum iPad 2 messerscharf


----------



## Painkiller (26. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



> Es gibt zwei davon. Die zweite Version war ja ursprünglich die USS Sao Paulo (NCC-75633).
> Such dir eine aus.


Es gab zwei davon.  Die erste wurde Chin'toka-System von den Breen zerstört. -.- 

@ T

Das Problem mit dem Avataren kann ich jetzt nachvollziehen. Bei einem Samsung Galaxy Note + aktueller PCGHX-App war das Problem auch vorhanden.
Scheint wohl ein Bug in der App zu sein.


----------



## OctoCore (29. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Es gab zwei davon.  Die erste wurde Chin'toka-System von den Breen zerstört. -.-


 
Gab - das ist die Sichtweise von simplen zeitgebundenen Wesen. 

Topic: Tja - und der Zusatz-Gag dabei ist ja wohl auch noch, dass es manchmal andere Avatare sind, die nicht mehr zu sehen sind, während die vorher entschwundenen wieder da sind.


----------



## biohaufen (30. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Wann kommt eigentlich die lang erwartete Smiley Unterstützung


----------



## Painkiller (30. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



> Gab - das ist die Sichtweise von simplen zeitgebundenen Wesen.



Mir wären mehr Schiffe von der Klasse auch lieber.  




> Topic: Tja - und der Zusatz-Gag dabei ist ja wohl auch noch, dass es  manchmal andere Avatare sind, die nicht mehr zu sehen sind, während die  vorher entschwundenen wieder da sind.


Kann ich leider bestätigen. Da haut iwas nicht richtig hin. Bei der App für iOS geht komischerweise alles ohne Probleme.


----------



## 1000Foxi (1. April 2012)

Ich schreib auch mal was, da ich die App auf dem iPod intensiv nutze.
Generell ist sie auch gut, jedoch stürzt sie bei mir beim Bilder ansehen sehr oft ab.
UND wenn ich auf einen Link klicke (nur Links in News)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kommt das:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist auch erst seit ca. 2 Monaten, davor gings.


----------



## ViP94 (1. April 2012)

Das ist bei mir auch und ich finde es extrem lästig.


----------



## Falk (1. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



1000Foxi schrieb:


> Ich schreib auch mal was, da ich die App auf dem iPod intensiv nutze.
> Generell ist sie auch gut, jedoch stürzt sie bei mir beim Bilder ansehen sehr oft ab.
> UND wenn ich auf einen Link klicke (nur Links in News)
> 
> ...


 
Da scheint es ein Problem beim Übergang zwischen App und mobiler Seite zu geben (der Link öffnet ja einen Browser). Schauen wir uns an. Ganz allgemein bin ich ja froh, dass doch so viele die mobilen Varianten nutzen...


----------



## ViP94 (1. April 2012)

Ich bin meistens über die apps drin.
Und sowohl android als auch ios finde ich recht gut


----------



## OctoCore (1. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Kann ich leider bestätigen. Da haut iwas nicht richtig hin. Bei der App für iOS geht komischerweise alles ohne Probleme.



Zumindest ist mir die Android-App noch nie abgesemmelt. Das ist auch schon was wert. 
Da kann ich die fehlenden Avatare erstmal verschmerzen.


----------



## 1000Foxi (1. April 2012)

Falk schrieb:
			
		

> Da scheint es ein Problem beim Übergang zwischen App und mobiler Seite zu geben (der Link öffnet ja einen Browser). Schauen wir uns an. Ganz allgemein bin ich ja froh, dass doch so viele die mobilen Varianten nutzen...



Habe von meinen 245 Posts ca. 220 mit der App geschrieben 
Früher ging das mit den Links ja...
Mir ist jetzt aufgefallen, dass das Problem nur Auftritt wenn der Link zur PCGH(X) Seite führt...
Kann man eigentlich irgendwie Umfragen machen?


----------



## Falk (1. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



1000Foxi schrieb:


> Habe von meinen 245 Posts ca. 220 mit der App geschrieben
> Früher ging das mit den Links ja...
> Mir ist jetzt aufgefallen, dass das Problem nur Auftritt wenn der Link zur PCGH(X) Seite führt...
> Kann man eigentlich irgendwie Umfragen machen?


 
Umfragen gehen aus der App heraus. Man sieht den aktuellen Stand und kann auch abstimmen. Einfach mal in einem Thread mit Umfrage oben auf "Umfrage ansehen", was in der Tat etwas unscheinbar ist.


----------



## Painkiller (2. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



> Zumindest ist mir die Android-App noch nie abgesemmelt. Das ist auch schon was wert.


Jop! Das gleiche gilt für die iOS-App. Zumindest bei mir.


----------



## 1000Foxi (2. April 2012)

Falk schrieb:
			
		

> Umfragen gehen aus der App heraus. Man sieht den aktuellen Stand und kann auch abstimmen. Einfach mal in einem Thread mit Umfrage oben auf "Umfrage ansehen", was in der Tat etwas unscheinbar ist.



Ne, ich meine ob man welche erstellen kann


----------



## Falk (3. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



1000Foxi schrieb:


> Ne, ich meine ob man welche erstellen kann


 
Nein, erstellen geht leider nicht.


----------



## 1000Foxi (4. April 2012)

Kann man das irgendwie einbauen?
So z.B: Beim erstellen eines Themas auf den "Advanced" Button, dann auf die Funktion "Umfrage erstellen" und dann kann man auf "Möglichkeit hinzufügen" und man schreibt dann halt die Möglichkeit(en).
Wäre nur mal so ne Idee


----------



## x-Baron-x (16. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

wüßte noch garnicht das es ein app gibt ???

lade mir es sofort runter und habs immer dabei


----------



## turbosnake (17. April 2012)

Könnte man den Zugriff auf Pinwände einbauen?
Und dafür sorgen  Smilies
gehen?


----------



## turbosnake (24. April 2012)

Liest das überhaupt einer?

Übrigens fehlt die "Gefällt mir" Funktion.


----------



## danomat (9. Mai 2012)

2 bugs im app für iphone 4

1. Die anzahl der abo updates wird bei benachrichtigung in dem app symbol nicht richtig angezeigt. D.h. Ich bekomm ne push mit neuen nachrichten. Im symbol steht aber fortlaufend 1,2,3,4 usw(in rot). Wenns wieder auftritt mach ich mal ein foto. 
2. Öffnet man eine noch nie gelesenen beitrag mit vielen seiten. Landet man irgendwo in der mitte. Wünschenswert wär wenn man da wenigstens auf der 1. Oder letzten landet. 

Wo ich gleich zum nächsten komme: seitenauswahl. Gehe zu seite x bitte implementieren.


----------



## Cook2211 (13. Mai 2012)

Wenn ich beim iPad den In-App Webbrowser nutze, dann kommt neuerdings ständig die Meldung, dass ich mir doch die App herunterladen soll, obwohl ich diese ja nutze. 
Etwas nervig.


----------



## Falk (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wenn ich beim iPad den In-App Webbrowser nutze, dann kommt neuerdings ständig die Meldung, dass ich mir doch die App herunterladen soll, obwohl ich diese ja nutze.
> Etwas nervig.



Sollte verschwinden, wenn du einmal auf abbrechen gehst...


----------



## Cook2211 (15. Mai 2012)

Falk schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte verschwinden, wenn du einmal auf abbrechen gehst...



Ja, aber wenn ich die App oder den In-App-Browser verlasse und irgendwann wieder starte, dann kommt die Meldung wieder, was bei mir heißt, dass ich zwanzig mal am Tag auf abbrechen tippen muss. 
Das passiert auch erst seit kurzem. Vorher kam die Meldung in der App nie


----------



## Falk (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Kannst du mal bitte einen Screenshot machen, wo die Meldung kommt? Ich habe einen Verdacht...


----------



## Cook2211 (16. Mai 2012)

Die beiden Screenies habe ich zwar auf dem iPhone gemacht, aber es passiert dort genau so wie auf dem iPad.
Reiter "Aktuell", 2 verschiedene Threads, die App habe ich nicht verlassen und beim ersten mal auf abbrechen getippt.


----------



## Klarostorix (20. Mai 2012)

Gibt's schon News bezüglich Smilies? Auch ist die Galeriefunktion nicht komfortabel. Zoomen (gerade auf dem Smartphone wichtig!) kann man nämlich gar nicht 

PS: nutze ein Galaxy S Plus


----------



## ile (20. Mai 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt's schon News bezüglich Smilies? Auch ist die Galeriefunktion nicht komfortabel. Zoomen (gerade auf dem Smartphone wichtig!) kann man nämlich gar nicht
> 
> PS: nutze ein Galaxy S Plus



Fände ich auch cool.


----------



## Soldat0815 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Ich hab heut bemerkt das wenn ich in den Handybilderthread gehen will die App Rootrechte verlangt, und egal was man dann macht die App abstürzt.
Das tritt bis jetzt auch nur bei diesen Thread auf.


----------



## Klarostorix (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Ich hab heut bemerkt das wenn ich in den Handybilderthread gehen will die App Rootrechte verlangt, und egal was man dann macht die App abstürzt.
> Das tritt bis jetzt auch nur bei diesen Thread auf.


 
Bei mir ist das nicht so...


----------



## Soldat0815 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Also heute kam es auch beim wakübilderthread habs jetz mal für immer abgelehnt mal schauen obs wieder kommt die Anfrage.
Eventuell liegts an der Costumrom.


----------



## Painkiller (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Seit heute gibt es 1.5.14 für iOS. 

Patchnotes:

* Remove requirement for push notification user [requires forum add-on update]
* Sort by post time on "participated" tab in "Current"
* Bug fixes

Was mit Bug fixes genau gemeint ist, lässt sich leider nicht nachvollziehen über den App-Store.


----------



## Klarostorix (27. Mai 2012)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:
			
		

> Seit heute gibt es 1.5.14 für iOS.
> 
> Patchnotes:
> 
> ...



Wann gibt's denn endlich ein Update für die Android-Version? Bilder anschauen ist wirklich eine Qual...


----------



## Painkiller (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



Klarostorix schrieb:


> Wann gibt's denn endlich ein Update für die Android-Version? Bilder anschauen ist wirklich eine Qual...



Gute Frage! 
Da wird dir nur Falk näheres sagen können.


----------



## debalz (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Signaturen anzeigen wär auch toll - viele Posts verweisen oft auf Sig..


----------



## Niklas00714 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Habe bisher keine Probleme mit meinem iPhone 3GS gehabt. Klasse App!


----------



## Painkiller (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Android-Version 1.3.13 ist Online und steht zum Download bereit!  


Als Patchlog ist das hier angegeben. Ob das allerdings aktuell ist, kann ich leider nicht sagen.  ---> Falk, hast du hier nähere Infos!? 



> Neue Funktionen in dieser Version:
> * Sort by post time on "Participated" tab in "Current"
> * Fix issue with phpBB boards and editing posts
> * Add support for HTTPS forums
> * Remove requirement for push notification account on branded apps


----------



## turbosnake (25. Juni 2012)

Man kann immer noch keine Spoiler lesen.


----------



## Klarostorix (25. Juni 2012)

Und Bilder ansehen ist immer noch eine Qual, da erstens immer noch kein Zoom vorhanden ist und zweitens fast 3/4 aller Bilder in der App nicht angezeigt werden. Wenn ich so lese, dass bei der iOS-App so ziemlich alles funktioniert, dann frage ich mich, ob die Android-App ein wenig stiefmütterlich behandelt wird...


----------



## Falk (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

ich werde das als Feature-Request an den Entwickler stellen. Ich vermute, dass Global gesehen iOS vor Android liegt (hier bei uns gibt es mehr Android-Zugriffe als iOS) und dadurch die Priorisierung bei denen entsteht. Wir nutzen ja eine gebrandete 3rd-Party-Software (Forum Runner - vBulletin / XenForo / myBB / IP.Board / phpBB Forum iPhone App), da eine Eigenentwicklung ein zu großes Risiko gewesen wäre (warum das Rad neu erfinden). Mittlerweile gehört Forumrunner zu Internet Brands, Inc., genau wie vBulletin selbst. Dadurch dürfte es auch mehr Möglichkeiten für zukünftige Entwicklungen geben.


----------



## Painkiller (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

@ Falk

Was auch schön wäre, wenn man sehen würde was genau verändert wurde.

Manchmal steht da nur: "Bug fixes" 

Das könnte noch etwas transparenter sein.


----------



## CaptainThilo (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Die App funktioniert bei mir nicht mehr seit heute.... Einzelfall?

Verbesserungen:

-Profil bearbeiten können
- Pinnwand abchecken

Gruß Timo

pS: iPad app


----------



## turbosnake (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Vorhin hat mir die Android-App den Dienst versagt.


----------



## eVoX (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Bei mir geht ebenfalls nichts.


----------



## Benten (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

So wie es die jeweilige App meldet, scheint der Server, der die Anfragen verarbeitet down zu sein, oder gewartet bzw. geupdated zu werden. Habe das selbe Problem auch, doch hatte ich es vor einer Woche schonmal und da hat es sich auch nach 2 Stunden wieder erledigt.
Ich fände an der App verbesserungswürdig, dass die Bilder nicht wie üblich in den (Kon-)text eingebunden sind, sondern man immer erst auf das Bild klicken muss, um es vernünftig erkennen zu können.
Ich kann es zwar nur von meiner iPhone app beurteilen, denke aber nicht das die Nutzer mit den Tablets wie iPad und co. da bevorteilt sind oder?
Ich Würde mich zudem freuen, wenn man die Bewertungen bzw. iTrader auch mobil nutzen kann! Orientieren könnte man sich dabei vielleicht an der eBay app.. Denn dort funktioniert die Bewertungsfunktion vernünftig (bzw. überhaupt) 
Ansonsten finde ich die App eine echt tolle Idee, so ist das Forum noch "mobiler"


----------



## CaptainThilo (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Geht immer noch nicht -.-


----------



## BittersweetPoison (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Problem ist immer noch nicht behoben.
Komme leider noch immer nicht über die App rein.
Kann denn keiner was dazu sagen?


----------



## InvisibleMilch (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

PUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUH ich dachte ich wär der einzige mit dem problem ^^^zum glück


----------



## Dolceman (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

bei mir gehts auch nicht! 

Tut mir leid, ich habe heute leider kein Foto für dich

@Android


----------



## Fips80 (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Bei mir auch nicht.


----------



## apostoli (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Was soll ich nur ohne machen ??? Leute bitteeee bringt die App wieder zum laufen. Mein leben hat keinen Sinn mehr.


----------



## freakyd84 (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

funzt immer noch nicht. und normal mit browser zu surfen frisst mir zuviel traffic. bitte schnell beheben


----------



## robbe (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Wieso kann hier denn kein Verantwortlicher mal was dazu schreiben?
Das Problem besteht seit einem Tag, das muss doch mal bemerkt worden sein.


----------



## Cook2211 (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Das frage ich mich auch!


----------



## Klarostorix (21. Juli 2012)

Also über Tapatalk komm ich noch rein.


----------



## <BaSh> (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Fehlermeldung beim Start der App für Android:
"*Fehler*
Der Server hat eine falsche Antwort geschickt. Dies kann an einem veralteten Forenplugin liegen."

Hoffe es funktioniert bald wieder. Eine Neuinstallation der App hat das Problem leider nicht behoben


----------



## McClaine (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Hab den gleichen Fehler seit gestern und Mr. Falk ne PM geschrieben


----------



## XeonB (21. Juli 2012)

Scheint wieder zugehen!!


----------



## apostoli (21. Juli 2012)

Es geht. Ich flipp aus, es geeeeeeht. Gott sei dank. Der Tag ist gerettet.


----------



## Gast20140625 (21. Juli 2012)

Hier gehts auch wieder.


----------



## Jupp007 (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Ja, klappt hier auch wieder


----------



## BittersweetPoison (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Danke du edler Retter in der Not.
Mein Leben hat jetzt wieder einen Sinn.


----------



## danomat (21. Juli 2012)

Hehe. Das is echt beschissen wenn man nachtschicht hat. Nächstes mal vorwarnen. Dann nehm ich mir frei XD


----------



## linolium (21. Juli 2012)

Kann man bei der iOS version eigentlich die Pinnwand sehen? Fehlt mir nämlich. 
(device iPod)


----------



## danomat (21. Juli 2012)

linolium schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man bei der iOS version eigentlich die Pinnwand sehen? Fehlt mir nämlich.
> (device iPod)



Meinst du angepinnt? Is bei mir ganz oben als 2. Reiter zur auswahl. Iphone 4


----------



## linolium (22. Juli 2012)

@danomat
Wo siehst du deine pinnwand?? Kannst du mir ein screenshot zeigen?


----------



## Cook2211 (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



linolium schrieb:


> @danomat
> Wo siehst du deine pinnwand?? Kannst du mir ein screenshot zeigen?



Im In-App Webbrowser. Dort kann man dann auch an Pinnwände schreiben.


----------



## danomat (22. Juli 2012)

Hier. 
12345


----------



## linolium (22. Juli 2012)

Ich hab mittlerweile oft das Problem, dass nach einiger Zeit (15-20 min) das App. abschmiert. Ist sogar schon so weit gekommen, dass der iPod neu gestartet ist. Gibt's irgendwelche Vorschläge, wie man das behebt??
Nervt ziemlich


----------



## Falk (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



<BaSh> schrieb:


> Fehlermeldung beim Start der App für Android:
> "*Fehler*
> Der Server hat eine falsche Antwort geschickt. Dies kann an einem veralteten Forenplugin liegen."
> 
> Hoffe es funktioniert bald wieder. Eine Neuinstallation der App hat das Problem leider nicht behoben


 
Da gab es einen Konfigurations-Fehler unsererseits, der erst durch die PM von McClaine aufgefallen ist


----------



## McClaine (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Bleibt wieder alles an mir hängen


----------



## Seabound (6. August 2012)

Ich hab mehrere Themen aboniert. Warum bekomme ich über die App nur manchmal ne Nachricht, wenn in einem der abonierten Themen ein neuer Beitrag erstellt wurde? Betriebssystem: Android


----------



## Benten (6. August 2012)

Liegt meistens daran, dass dein Mobilfunknetz gerade nicht ausreichend vorhanden ist, oder wie ich es oft habe dadurch ein Gateway Timeout vorherrscht..
Heißt also: Dein Internet ist zu langsam um die Abfragen und Kommunikationen mit dem Server zu bewältigen, vorausgesetzt du bist nicht im Heim-WLAN 
Ich nutze übrigens iOS


----------



## Seabound (6. August 2012)

Ich verwende das Handy ja auch z.H. im WLAN und es funktioniert nur seltenst...


----------



## Benten (6. August 2012)

Installier mal die App neu, hilft vielleicht


----------



## Spone (7. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

ist eigentlich auch eine app für windows phone 7/8 geplant?


----------



## Falk (14. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



Spone schrieb:


> ist eigentlich auch eine app für windows phone 7/8 geplant?


 
Nicht direkt von uns, aber du kannst Board Express benutzen, um mit einem Windows Phone bequem auf das Forum zuzugreifen. Kostet leider $1.29, wenn du auch Beiträge schreiben willst - aber die Windows Phone User haben im Moment noch so einen geringen Anteil, dass eine eigene Apps (und sei es nur das Branding von Board-Express) nicht Wirtschaftlich darstellbar ist...


----------



## Beskarion (28. August 2012)

Die App an sich läuft auf meinem SG2 super!
Nur vermisse ich die Zoomfunktion wenn man Bilder anschaut, da die meistens leider zu klein sind.
Desweiteren würde ich es auch noch begrüßen Profile anzusehen und auch mein eigenes zu bearbeiten aber ich bekomme immer eine Fehlermeldung.


----------



## McClaine (28. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Nur mal so als Info:
seit eurem update der Webseite heute ist die app Schrott.
Antwort funktion nicht mehr vorhanden, auf Abonnements und profil etc braucht man nicht mehr klicken- keine Berechtigung.
Quoten geht auch nicht- permission denied. 
ansonsten wird wohl noch einiges mehr in argen sein was mir noch nicht aufgefallen ist.

was ist da passiert und kommt ein update?
Übern Browser läuft alles normal btw...


----------



## Falk (28. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



McClaine schrieb:


> Nur mal so als Info:
> seit eurem update der Webseite heute ist die app Schrott.
> Antwort funktion nicht mehr vorhanden, auf Abonnements und profil etc braucht man nicht mehr klicken- keine Berechtigung.
> Quoten geht auch nicht- permission denied.
> ...


 
Schauen wir uns an, danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## McClaine (28. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

danke Falk


----------



## ZAM (28. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Passiert das immer noch?


----------



## Beskarion (28. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Ja das passiert leider immernoch!
Selbst nach einer neuinstallation der APP.

Hoffentlich bekommt ihr das schnellstmöglich behoben.


----------



## StormZ-02 (28. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Bei mir ist es heute passiert... Über den Browser komme ich auch nicht rein, also am smartphone... Da bleibt es beim anmelden immer hängen... O_o


----------



## eVoX (28. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Ich hab die App erstmal gelöscht, es kamen ohne Pause Push-Nachrichten, quasi Terror-Spam , auf die Abo-Threads konnte ich aber nicht zugreifen.


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (28. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



eVoX schrieb:


> Ich hab die App erstmal gelöscht, es kamen ohne Pause Push-Nachrichten, quasi Terror-Spam , auf die Abo-Threads konnte ich aber nicht zugreifen.


 
Musste den gleichen Schritt gehen, da die Benachrichtigungen etwas nervig waren 
Aber gut zu sehen, dass es sich um ein generelles Problem aufgrund der neuen Webseite handelt, und somit "Permission denied" und ähnliche Fehler nicht nur bei mir auftauchen


----------



## target2804 (28. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Kann auch nicht mehr auf Themen Antworten seit der heutigen Verknüpfung da. Bitte fixen


----------



## X3N05 (29. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Läuft nach wie vor nicht. Haut rein Leute!


----------



## Falk (29. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



X3N05 schrieb:


> Läuft nach wie vor nicht. Haut rein Leute!


 
Mittlerweile habe ich es an den App-Entwickler (in diesem Fall auch die Entwickler des Forums, das ist jetzt eine Firma) weitergereicht. Wird sind mit unserem Latein gerade am Ende, irgendwas triviales werden wir wahrscheinlich übersehen, wo uns jetzt hoffentlich der externe Support weiterhilft.


----------



## kroy (29. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

bei mir geht auch nigs mehr bei der app seit der verknüpfung.. ich sehe keine threads mehr (nur stickys) und kann keine pn senden auch auf mein profil kann ich nicht mehr.. nichtmal abmelden geht... alles shice seit gestern sorry ^^ dabei liebte ich diese app


----------



## Kruter (29. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Hab das gleiche Problem, kann mich in der App. Einloggen- kann aber nicht antworten und es kommen ständig Fehlermeldungen


----------



## Bummsbirne (29. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Ich zitiere mich mal kurz selbst:

"Bei der Android App ist nachdem man auf den marktplatz geht alles grau und man kann nichts öffnen."


----------



## mmayr (29. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Am iOS geht nichts mit der App und das neue Design gefällt mir auch nicht!


----------



## McClaine (30. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

@ falk

cookies, wenn man denn das speichern der letzten Position in nem thread so nennen kann, geht auch nicht mehr.
man landet immer am letzten post des threads, war vorher definitiv nicht so.
bin grad über die app auf die Webseite, da geht alles ohne Probleme. nur die app zickt rum.

und danke für den super Support


----------



## ile (30. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Ich kann weder meine abonnierten Threads in der app öffnen (Fehler! Permission denied), noch irgendwie Posten. Bitte beheben, ich kann so nicht einschlafen.


----------



## kev2k (30. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Ich kann ganz normal durch die Threads navigieren, aber ich kann weder antworten, noch mein Profil ansehen oder meine Abonnierten Threads ansehen. Es kommt immer die Fehlermeldung: Permission denied
Gibt es schon eine Lösung für das Problem?
Haltet uns auf dem laufenden 

mfg Kev


----------



## apostoli (31. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Immer nocht nichts... 
" Du hast keinen Zugriff auf private Nachrichten"


----------



## Luemmel (31. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Bei mir ists mit der App genauso. Durch die "freien" Themen navigieren geht, alles was mit anmelden zu tun hat (Nachrichten, Profil, Marktplatz etc.) funktioniert nicht.

Permission denied...


----------



## MrSniperPhil (31. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Schließe mich an, permission denied...
HTC evo 3d,  android 4.03...
(Gibt aber ne tapatalk Version)
Mfg


----------



## Cleriker (31. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Bei mir das selbe, schon seit einer Woche. Echt Mist!


----------



## Falk (31. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Bei mir das selbe, schon seit einer Woche. Echt Mist!


 
Ist das wirklich schon seit Freitag so? Weil dann hat es nichts mit unserem Relaunch zu tun. Davon ab suchen gerade zwei Programmierer, was eigentlich das Problem ist. Das Dumme ist, dass die App keine sinnvollen Fehlermeldungen liefert.


----------



## Beskarion (31. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Am Dienstagmorgen konnte ich noch Problemlos die App nutzen. Gegen Mittag als die Seite das Facelift bekommen hat funktionierte bei mir die App nicht mehr!

Hoffentlich werden die Fehler bald gefunden und gefixt!


----------



## turbosnake (31. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Bei mir ist es seit Dienstag so.
Aber warum nutzt ihr Forum Runner und nicht Tapatalk?


----------



## orca113 (31. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



Beskarion schrieb:


> Am Dienstagmorgen konnte ich noch Problemlos die App nutzen. Gegen Mittag als die Seite das Facelift bekommen hat funktionierte bei mir die App nicht mehr!
> 
> Hoffentlich werden die Fehler bald gefunden und gefixt!


 
Bei mir auch seit Mittagspause am Dienstag. Freitag und Montag war noch alles gut.


----------



## ZAM (31. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Forum Runner sollte wieder tun, was es tun soll.


----------



## orca113 (31. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Läuft glaube ich... Tatsache


----------



## minti (31. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Also bei mir wirft die App immernoch die Fehlermeldung "Permission denied"


----------



## Falk (31. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



minti schrieb:


> Also bei mir wirft die App immernoch die Fehlermeldung "Permission denied"


 
Einmal abmelden, App schließen (komplett) und neu anmelden sollte eigentlich helfen.


----------



## minti (31. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



Falk schrieb:


> Einmal abmelden, App schließen (komplett) und neu anmelden sollte eigentlich helfen.


 

Super läuft danke dir


----------



## kev2k (31. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Funktioniert wieder, dankeschön


----------



## orca113 (31. August 2012)

Juhuuuu!


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (31. August 2012)

Auch von mir ein herzliches Dankeschön für die Problembehebung


----------



## Cleriker (31. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Tut's wieder, danke!


----------



## MrSniperPhil (31. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Schön, dass es so schnell behoben wurde, ich bleib trotzdem bei tapatalk...
(Damit bündle ich es auf eine app für alle Foren...)
Mfg


----------



## orca113 (1. September 2012)

Jetzt ist es zwischendurch mal wieder


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (3. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



Falk schrieb:


> Einmal abmelden, App schließen (komplett) und neu anmelden sollte eigentlich helfen.


 
Wenn ich auf Abmelden klicke, kommt bei mir: "Permission Denied"


----------



## Benten (3. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Ich habe es mit der iPhone App, dass ich mich zwar einloggen kann, aber nach einer Zeit X sich dasselbe Problem wie vorher einschleicht -.-
Aber ich kann dann nach wieder abmelden und anmelden wieder diese Zeit X im Forum agieren..


Ganz ehrlich das kann´s aber nicht sein 
Ich hoffe die Programmierer bekommen das nun hin..
Schade wenn nicht, dann werden wahrscheinlich deutlich weniger online sein können 

Aber ihr schafft das schon PCGH!


----------



## McClaine (5. September 2012)

Grad was neues gesehen: mir fehlen innerhalb eines threads die navi pfeiltasten 
so how to come to Page 1....


----------



## orca113 (5. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



Benten schrieb:


> Ich habe es mit der iPhone App, dass ich mich zwar einloggen kann, aber nach einer Zeit X sich dasselbe Problem wie vorher einschleicht -.-
> Aber ich kann dann nach wieder abmelden und anmelden wieder diese Zeit X im Forum agieren..
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das Gleiche bei mir... Kommt Jungs ihr kriegt das hin!


----------



## RainbowCrash (9. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Ich hab hier grade den direkten Vergleich zwischen der iOS und der Android App, iOS auf meinem iPod touch 4G und Android auf meinem Nexus S. Gibt's nen bestimmten Grund warum die iOS App um Welten besser funktioniert als die Android App? Vor allem Bilder in Threads sind mit der Android App unmöglich, entweder die werden gar nicht, oder wenn, dann nur sehr spät geladen, unter iOS ist alles sofort da. Auch die Avatare werden unter iOS sofort angezeigt, unter Android fast nie und nur mit viel Glück


----------



## Klarostorix (9. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



RainbowCrash schrieb:


> Ich hab hier grade den direkten Vergleich zwischen der iOS und der Android App, iOS auf meinem iPod touch 4G und Android auf meinem Nexus S. Gibt's nen bestimmten Grund warum die iOS App um Welten besser funktioniert als die Android App? Vor allem Bilder in Threads sind mit der Android App unmöglich, entweder die werden gar nicht, oder wenn, dann nur sehr spät geladen, unter iOS ist alles sofort da. Auch die Avatare werden unter iOS sofort angezeigt, unter Android fast nie und nur mit viel Glück



Das finde ich sehr ärgerlich und nicht nachvollziehbar. Es sollte eher anders herum sein, da Android-Smartphones einfach verbreiteter sind


----------



## Benten (9. September 2012)

Nein so ist es verständlich, denn Android muss auf vielen Handys verändert werden, eben multiplattform


----------



## McClaine (9. September 2012)

des hat mit multiplattform nix zu tun wenn die Bilder Net laden etc


----------



## Benten (9. September 2012)

Dürfte nicht  Aber wir wissen es nicht oder?


----------



## Seabound (12. September 2012)

Wieso hab ich in der App (Android) keinen Avatar mehr? Auch andere User haben keinen. Manche jedoch haben einen Avatar. Zudem sind gelegentlich Themen grau und enthalten keine Antwort. Wenn ich aber in den Thread reingehe, gibt es doch Antworten...


----------



## Benten (12. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

@Scholle_Satt:
Damit hat wahrscheinlich nicht dur die Android App zu kämpfen 


Denn ich habe es auf meinem iPhone genauso, aber nur dann wenn ich den Fehlercode/Meldung bekommen: Permission Denied.
Ich denke der Fehler liegt in irgendeiner ständigen Abfrage oder einem Time-Out, der mit dem Update der Website einhergeht, denn wie beschrieben habe ich das Phänomen immer nach einer bestimmten Zeit X, die ich durch Ab- und wieder Anmelden zurücksetze.
Ich könnte nachher mal messen, wie lange dieses Fenster bei mir ist und ob ich diese Zeit reproduzierbar auch nach mehreren Handyneustarts hinkriege, wenn euch das hilft liebes PCGH Team?


----------



## Seabound (12. September 2012)

Bei mir ist der Fehler einfach immer da... Nervt! Wenn ich mir anschaue, wie gut die App vom Hardware Luxx läuft und funktioniert, dass muss doch in den Griff zu bekommen sein. So machts zur Zeit wenig Spaß.


----------



## Benten (12. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Bei mir ist der Fehler einfach immer da... Nervt! Wenn ich mir anschaue, wie gut die App vom Hardware Luxx läuft und funktioniert, dass muss doch in den Griff zu bekommen sein. So machts zur Zeit wenig Spaß.


 
Ja das stimmt, aber vorher dem Update der Seite lief die App einwandfrei und für mich riecht das sehr nach einer dauerhaften Abfrage, die jedoch bei Android gar nicht gelingt und bei iOS nach einer bestimmten nicht mehr.
Interessant wäre es zu wissen, ob es schon einen Erfolg gibt, seitens der Programmierer oder ob wir noch auf der Stelle treten..


----------



## McClaine (12. September 2012)

Hab noch nen anderen Bug: 
Geht mit wlan auf die abos 
Wählt ein Thema 
Klickt auf zurück oder den Bildschirm um das laden zu stoppen bevor die Seite geladen wurde...
Und erfreut euch - die abos werden nicht mehr geladen. Neustart...

Unter ics hatte ich da noch was schlimmeres. Gleicher Fall wie oben nur unter mobiler datenverbindung.
Die Verbindung hängte sich auf und Verbindungs Neustart war das einzigste was half...

Edit 
Unter android 2.3.6 ist dieser Bug anscheinend nicht. Hat wohl mit ics was zu tun


----------



## Seabound (13. September 2012)

Stellungnahme von Seiten PCGH gibts auch nicht, oder wie?


----------



## zockerprince15 (13. September 2012)

Ich habe das Problem das wenn ich in die iOS app gehe, das ich zwar angemeldet bin aber innerhalb von ca. 2 min kann ich Nichts mehr schreiben oder in den Marktplatz schauen. Aber ich kann mich immer noch abmelden. Wenn ich dann die app schließe und und neu starte passiert das selbe.

Gibt es dafür ne Lösung?


----------



## Benten (13. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Wenn du mal genau lesen würdest, würdest du sehen, dass alle iOS Nutzer, zu denen auch ich gehöre dieses Problem haben 
Lies dir doch nächte mal erst die anderen Posts durch okay?

Und um zu antworten:
Nein gibt es anscheinend nicht!


----------



## crashy1984 (13. September 2012)

wer wurde eigentlich dafür bezahlt, so ein verbugtes update zu installieren ?


----------



## Painkiller (14. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Stellungnahme von Seiten PCGH gibts auch nicht, oder wie?


 Nur die Ruhe! Der Thread wird von Falk sicher gelesen.  Aber gut Ding will eben weile haben.


----------



## danomat (14. September 2012)

Ich bin mir auch sicher dass daran gearbeitet wird
Edit; seit ewigkeiten gehts nun wieder mit iphone. Hier zu schreiben. Juhe


----------



## Benten (14. September 2012)

Das geht schon seit 1 Tag nach dem Update unter iOS, nur kommt oft die Fehlermeldung Permissions Denied


----------



## Falk (17. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



Benten schrieb:


> Das geht schon seit 1 Tag nach dem Update unter iOS, nur kommt oft die Fehlermeldung Permissions Denied


 
Ich habe gestern auf iOS 6 GM geupdatet - seitdem habe ich den "Permissions Denied"-Fehler nicht mehr bekommen. Ob das jetzt daran lag, dass ich das Gerät komplett neu eingerichtet oder an der neuen iOS-Version weiß ich noch nicht. Ab dem 19. wird es dann hoffentlich auch mehr Berichte zu dem Thema geben.

Fest steht aber schonmal: die App geht auch mit iOS 6.


----------



## Pokerclock (19. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

@Falk

die App produziert seit dem Update auf Android 4.0.4 auf dem Sony Xperia P einen merkwürdigen Bug. Die Icons für die jeweiligen Unterforen sind nicht mehr mit dem PCGH-"X" versehen, sondern mit gleich aussehenden Sprechblasen. Ich kann dadurch nicht mehr sehen, ob im Unterforum neu gepostet wurde oder nicht. Eine Neuinstallation hat nichts gebracht. Es funzt dann einmal und bei einem Neustart habe ich wieder den gleichen Bug.


----------



## Benten (19. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

@ Falk

Ich habe heute mein iPhone nochmal komplett neu aufgesetzt, aber mit iOs 5.1.1 und habe als erstes die PCGHX App installiert und sie wirft wieder denselben Fehler aus 
Muss mal nach iOS 6 schauen, wenn es da nicht mehr auftaucht 
Nur damit du Bescheid weißt


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (19. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Ich wäre mal dafuer das eine Pinnwand funktion in das APP integriert wird oder bin ich einfach nur zu bloed die zu sehen?


----------



## Sk1llar (20. September 2012)

Ich habe auch diese Fehlermeldung .. Auch mit ios 6 ..


----------



## Benten (20. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Ich hatte sie bisher noch nicht?
Welches iPhone hast du?
Seit iOS 6 noch keine Fehlermeldung!


----------



## Sk1llar (20. September 2012)

Ich habe das iPhone 4 .. Ich bin gerade damit online, merkwürdiger weise kann ich im Moment unter WLAN damit arbeiten. 
Den ganzen Nachmittag ging es unter 3G nicht irgend etwas zu posten. Ständig die Fehlermeldung "permission denied". 
Ich schalte mal WLAN ab und Teste..


----------



## Benten (20. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Wie ich es vermutet habe 
Irgendeine dauernde Abfrage die vorher nicht war, oder nicht so häufig


----------



## Sk1llar (20. September 2012)

So Antwort ohne WLAN, scheint atm auch mit mobilem Internet zu funktionieren.. 
Wirklich seltsam, da ich gestern direkt nach dem Update auf iOS 6 und heute den ganzen Tag über diese Fehlermeldung aufgepoppt bekommen hab.. 

Erstmal beobachten ...


----------



## Falk (21. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Was theoretisch auch noch sein könnte: Zwangsproxy seitens der Anbieter. Ich selbst benutze das T-Mobile-Netz, wo man mit aufruf von "http://speed.telekom.de" daran Einstellungen machen kann. Das fiel mir gerade ein, da werde ich mal schauen, ob das einen Unterschied macht.


----------



## danomat (21. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

hab jetzt mit iphone 4 + ios 6 wieder den gleichen fehler: permission denied.

Lösung die bist jetzt funktioniert: in den darstellungsoptionen refresh login aktiviert.


----------



## Cook2211 (21. September 2012)

Mit iOS 6 kann ich weder mit dem Iphone 5, noch mit dem iPad aus der App heraus posten. Wenn ich zitiere geht's, aber wenn ich ohne Zitat posten will, bleibt das Sende-Button angegraut. Auch copy & Paste funktioniert dann nicht. Bearbeiten eines Posts funktioniert wiederum 

Gibt es schon Pläne für ein iPhone 5 Update?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (21. September 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit iOS 6 kann ich weder mit dem Iphone 5, noch mit dem iPad aus der App heraus posten. Wenn ich zitiere geht's, aber wenn ich ohne Zitat posten will, bleibt das Sende-Button angegraut.
> 
> Gibt es schon Pläne für ein iPhone 5 Update?




War bei mir auch so.
Du musst nach dem du eingetippt hast auf Return gehen (auf der Tastatur) und dann kannst du senden. Bei mir hat's geholfen.

Mein Problem: Nach 5-10 Minuten kommt immer der Permission denied Fehler.
Ich muss dann rausgehen und dann wieder reingehen.
Hat wer ne Lösung ?


----------



## Cook2211 (21. September 2012)

Stimmt, eine Zeile tiefer geht's dann. Komisch. Danke aber für den Tipp


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (21. September 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt, eine Zeile tiefer geht's dann. Komisch. Danke aber für den Tipp



Bitte.
Hast du ne Lösung für mein Problem ?


----------



## Cook2211 (21. September 2012)

Nein, leider nicht. Dieser Fehler ist bei mir seit iOS 6 zum Glück verschwunden.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (21. September 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, leider nicht. Dieser Fehler ist bei mir seit iOS 6 zum Glück verschwunden.




Hab auch iOS 6.

Hast du in den App- Einstellungen Refresh Login an oder aus ?


----------



## Cook2211 (21. September 2012)

Den habe ich an.

Bist du im In-App Web-Browser auch eingeloggt?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (21. September 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Den habe ich an.
> 
> Bist du im In-App Web-Browser auch eingeloggt?




Wie kann ich das denn sehen ?


----------



## Cook2211 (21. September 2012)

Wenn du oben auf den schwarz-fett geschriebenen Thread-Titel tippst, dann startest du den Web-Browser und kommst zur normalen PCGHX Homepage. Und dort kannst halt sehen ob du auch dort eingeloggt bist (was früher automatisch passierte). Ich hatte den Eindruck, dass der Permission Fehler kommt, wenn man dort nicht eingeloggt ist, habe es aber nie ausgetestet.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (21. September 2012)

Wenn ich in der App. Angemeldet bin, bin ich auch im In-App. Browser angemeldet.


----------



## Cook2211 (21. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



ich888 schrieb:


> Wenn ich in der App. Angemeldet bin, bin ich auch im In-App. Browser angemeldet.



Ah, ok. Bei mir war das vorher eben nicht mehr der Fall und ich dachte, der Fehler hing eventuell damit zusammen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (21. September 2012)

Trotzdem danke !


----------



## orca113 (22. September 2012)

Habe jetzt in iOS 6 den Bug das egal wie lang der Text ist ab und an kommt der eingegebene Text ist zu kurz. Mal reicht Return tippen mal geht gar nix.
Außerdem wird mir ab und an nicht angezeigt wenn ich ein Thema aufrufe.


----------



## Falk (24. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



orca113 schrieb:


> Habe jetzt in iOS 6 den Bug das egal wie lang der Text ist ab und an kommt der eingegebene Text ist zu kurz. Mal reicht Return tippen mal geht gar nix.
> Außerdem wird mir ab und an nicht angezeigt wenn ich ein Thema aufrufe.


 
Das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen - allerdings hab ich geglaubt, es würde tatsächlich daran liegen, dass der Text zu kurz ist (waren jeweils sehr kurze Postings ) Ich werde mir das mal genauer anschauen und ggf. an den Entwickler melden.


----------



## B_R_O_C_K_E (28. September 2012)

Gleiches problem wie ihr mit iphone 4, ios 5.1.1


----------



## fear.de (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Bitte die Auflösung der App für das Iphone 5 anpassen, die schwarzen Balken nerven :/


----------



## Abufaso (2. Oktober 2012)

Bin ich der einzige der unter Android Probleme mit den Useravataren hat? Manche werden angezeigt, andere aber nicht.


----------



## McClaine (2. Oktober 2012)

Nene ist bekannt


----------



## Abufaso (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



McClaine schrieb:


> Nene ist bekannt


 
Dann bin ich ja beruhigt..aber warum ist der Bug dann noch drin? So schwer zu beheben sollte der doch nicht sein oder?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (2. Oktober 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:
			
		

> Dann bin ich ja beruhigt..aber warum ist der Bug dann noch drin? So schwer zu beheben sollte der doch nicht sein oder?



Welcher Bug meinst du ?


----------



## Abufaso (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Den von mir weiter oben beschriebenen:



Abufaso schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige der unter Android Probleme mit den Useravataren hat? Manche werden angezeigt, andere aber nicht.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (2. Oktober 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:
			
		

> Den von mir weiter oben beschriebenen:



Achso.

Gibt's eigentlich schon eine Lösung für das Permission denied Problem ?


----------



## Abufaso (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



ich888 schrieb:


> Gibt's eigentlich schon eine Lösung für das Permission denied Problem ?



Bei mir ist das nach einem Tag wieder verschwunden. Hast du es unter Android oder iOS?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (2. Oktober 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir ist das nach einem Tag wieder verschwunden. Hast du es unter Android oder iOS?



iOS 6


----------



## Falk (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Das "witzige" ist: mal funktioniert es einige Tage völlig ohne das Problem, mal dann wieder nicht. Bisher geholfen hat immer das komplette schließen der App, daraufhin loggt sie sich neu ein. Aber das ist schon etwas nervig. Ein Schema habe ich da bisher noch nicht erkennen können, auch wenn ich es auch von Zeit zu Zeit habe - und dann wieder nicht. Ebenfalls iOS 6.

Ein Update für bessere iOS 6/iPhone 5-Unterstützung ist bereits in Arbeit.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (4. Oktober 2012)

Falk schrieb:
			
		

> Das "witzige" ist: mal funktioniert es einige Tage völlig ohne das Problem, mal dann wieder nicht. Bisher geholfen hat immer das komplette schließen der App, daraufhin loggt sie sich neu ein. Aber das ist schon etwas nervig. Ein Schema habe ich da bisher noch nicht erkennen können, auch wenn ich es auch von Zeit zu Zeit habe - und dann wieder nicht. Ebenfalls iOS 6.
> 
> Ein Update für bessere iOS 6/iPhone 5-Unterstützung ist bereits in Arbeit.



Ist bei mir auch so.
Mal, mal nicht.


----------



## Abufaso (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Jetzt ist es auch bei mir soweit. Mein iOS 6 Gerät verweigert mir den Zugriff auf meinen Account "Permission denied" :/


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (5. Oktober 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist es auch bei mir soweit. Mein iOS 6 Gerät verweigert mir den Zugriff auf meinen Account "Permission denied" :/



Ist es bei dir dauerhaft oder ?


----------



## target2804 (5. Oktober 2012)

Hatte jetzt 3 Std keinen "permissiven denied" bug. Gestern bin ich geflogen bevor ich richtig angemeldet war. Und das durchgehend. (iOS6)


----------



## Abufaso (5. Oktober 2012)

ich888 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es bei dir dauerhaft oder ?



Davor hatte ich dasselbe Problem unter Android, dann gestern auch unter iOS 6, seit heute morgen aber nicht mehr.


----------



## Falk (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Genau das ist ja das nervige, was es schlecht zu beheben macht. Wenn es durchgehend käme könnten wir schlicht so lange dran werkeln, bis es passt, aber wenn es mal geht und mal nicht, erschwert es das ein Schema zu erkennen.


----------



## Benten (5. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe vorrangig das Problem, dass der Fehler auftritt, wenn ich Bilder öffne oder zu schnell aus einem Thread wieder rausgehe 
Vielleicht hilft dir das Falk


----------



## Beskarion (6. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab gerade das Problem unter Android dass ich immer benachrichtigungen bekomme dass es in einrm abonierten Theama was neues gibt und wenn ich dann auf die Benachrichtigung klicke gibts über haupt nix neues.


----------



## danomat (6. Oktober 2012)

@beskarion: gleiches bei mir mit iphone4 ios6


Ist aber eher selten. Ich werd sehr oft im marktplatz rausgeschmissen. Da sieht man dann nur noch die regeln. Aber einfach app schließen und wieder öffnen


----------



## Jimini (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



Beskarion schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade das Problem unter Android dass ich immer benachrichtigungen bekomme dass es in einrm abonierten Theama was neues gibt und wenn ich dann auf die Benachrichtigung klicke gibts über haupt nix neues.


 Geht mir ähnlich. Ich bekomme seit vorgestern jeden Abend Benachrichtigungen darüber, dass ich eine neue PN erhalten habe (immer derselbe User, vor ein paar Tagen bekam ich von ihm tatsächlich eine PN). HTC Desire Z, Android 2.3.7.

MfG Jimini


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Same here - HTC Legend, Android v2.2 (Froyo).


----------



## Jahai (8. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe das Problem überwiegend wenn ich die App verlasse und im Multitasking wieder öffne, die displaysperre aktiviere oder wenn ich einfach lange nichts mache in der App. (Ios6)


----------



## Falk (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Ja, da scheinen irgendwelche Sessions auszulaufen, die dann nicht wieder neue gesetzt werden.


----------



## anderon (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Bei mir kann man die erste halbe minute auf alles zugreifen und dannach kommt des permission denied wie als würde der sich abmelden einfach so ...... Komisch muss dann halt immer die app neustarten
(Benutze ein iphone)


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (14. Oktober 2012)

Bei mir auch.

Mal geht's, mal nicht.
Bei iOS muss man dann erst aus der App rausgehen, dann die aus der Multitaskingleiste entfernen und dann die App wieder starten.
Schon nervig


----------



## Benten (14. Oktober 2012)

In den Einstellungen in der App. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit des Refresh Logins 
Dann reicht es die App. Zu minimieren und aus der multitaskingleiste wieder aufzurufen


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (14. Oktober 2012)

Dann funktioniert es bei mir aber auch nicht immer mit dem Re-Einloggen.


----------



## Benten (14. Oktober 2012)

Bei klappt das ohne Probleme aumen:


----------



## ich558 (14. Oktober 2012)

Mich nervt folgende Meldung wenns Probleme mit dem Internet gibt. Muss man immer 2 mal wegdrücken und dann gibt's nicht mal einen reload Button


----------



## McClaine (15. Oktober 2012)

ich frag mich grad wie ich hier auf android navigieren soll.
hier im thread bietet mir die app die navigations Buttons. im User News und mobilen Bereich zb hab ich grad garnix mehr um die Seiten zu blättern


----------



## Spone (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

bin ich nur blind oder ist es nicht möglich mit der ipad app auf themen zu antworten?


----------



## Klarostorix (20. Oktober 2012)

Wann gibt's denn endlich ein Update für die Android-App mit funktionierender Galerie und Zoom bei Bildern, funktionierenden Spoiler und Smilies? Kann doch fast nicht sein, dass da immer noch nichts passiert... 

Zusätzlich hätte ich noch den Vorschlag, dass man die PC-Komponenten wie am PC im Profil sehen kann. Bei Tapatalk funktioniert das immerhin schon.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (20. Oktober 2012)

Hatte jetzt 3 Tage keinen Permission Denied Fehler


----------



## Klarostorix (20. Oktober 2012)

ich888 schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte jetzt 3 Tage keinen Permission Denied Fehler



Sag mal stalkst du mich hier im Forum?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (20. Oktober 2012)

Ne, wieso ?


----------



## Klarostorix (20. Oktober 2012)

ich888 schrieb:
			
		

> Ne, wieso ?



Egal wo ich in der letzten halben Stunde was schreibe, es dauert keine 2 Minuten und dann bist du auch schon da


----------



## mmayr (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Super! Da motzen irgendwelche Besserwisser rum, dass jemand seine Probleme mit der App in einem "unpassenden" Unterforum postet, PokerClock schließt den Thread gleich, das Kernproblem wird aber nicht gelöst.Seit MONATEN plagt uns der "Permission denied" Fehler, aber er wird nicht behoben!


Lieber PokerClock: Weniger schnell belehren, dafür an die richtige Stelle weiterleiten, dass die App. nicht funktioniert! 
Die Luxx App., ist eh der gleiche Unterbau, funktioniert bestens!


----------



## Benten (24. Oktober 2012)

mmayr schrieb:
			
		

> Super! Da motzen irgendwelche Besserwisser rum, dass jemand seine Probleme mit der App in einem "unpassenden" Unterforum postet, PokerClock schließt den Thread gleich, das Kernproblem wird aber nicht gelöst.Seit MONATEN plagt uns der "Permission denied" Fehler, aber er wird nicht behoben!
> 
> Lieber PokerClock: Weniger schnell belehren, dafür an die richtige Stelle weiterleiten, dass die App. nicht funktioniert!
> Die Luxx App., ist eh der gleiche Unterbau, funktioniert bestens!



Genauso sehe ich das auch.. 

Der Fehler ist bei mir zumindest reproduzierbar und es muss mit dem Refresh der Seite/Homepage zu tun haben (Anschluss an computec?), denn vorher lief die App!
Schade finde ich auch das bereits geschriebene Problem, dass wenn das Internet "Flöten" geht, zwar eine Fehlermeldung kommt, aber ein "Otto-Normalverbraucher" keine Ahnung hat das es an der Verbindung liegt. Schön wäre eine Fehlermeldung bei der sowohl Fehlercode als auch Beschreibung angezeigt würde, im verständlichen Deutsch! 
Ist zwar für mich persönlich nicht schlimm, weil ich mich in der Informatik auskenne, aber nur mal aus reinen Anregungszwecken oder als Lob/Kritik für die App. Schließlich ist dies der Thread, der extra dafür geöffnet wurde 
Ich habe meine Hilfe auch schon hier bereitgestellt und das Angebot besteht natürlich noch!

Interessant wäre natürlich, ob die App sowohl auf Anroid- als auch iOS-Basis dieselben Probleme hat?

So nun habe ich den Frust mit der App mal Luft gemacht und ich finde es genauso wie mmayr wirklich schade und vor allem frustrierend, dass die Moderatoren (zumindest der Großteil) hier im Forum einfach den Thread schließen, häufig nur mit einem oder zwei Wörten und anstatt auf den richtigen Thread  zu verweisen.
Es mag ja alles von Nöten sein, damit die Struktur im Forum aufrecht erhalten bleibt, aber es gibt doch die Möglichkeit des Einfügen eines Hyperlinks zum richtigen Thread..
Ich finde trotzdem das die Mods hier einen guten Job machen, aber teilweise auch wie oben erwähnt mal über das Ziel hinausschießen und gerade Beiträge von Usern untergehen lassen, die wirklich zur Verbesserung beitragen würden!

Also letzten Endes mein Appell an die Entwickler/Support sowie die Moderatoren:

Helft bitte dem Forum und bremst es nicht aus!
Es gibt viele schönere Lösungen als Ignoranz der Thematik und einfaches Schließen eines Threads oder Löschen eines Beitrags ohne jeglichen Verweis oder Hinweis!

Aber nun lieben Gruß und
Viel Erfolg beim Finden der Fehler!


----------



## ZAM (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Ich kann den Fehler selbst leider nicht reproduzieren, habe ihn aber bei Falk auch schon gesehen.

Es gab damals kurz nach der Umstellung ein Problem, dabei hat unser Userhandler die Session des Forums entfernt, wenn man nicht die Haupt-Session der Seite hatte, was bei Nutzung der Mobile-App Forumrunner der Fall ist. Dafür gibt es aber schon sehr lange einen Bugfix der das verhindert.  Wir analysieren das jedoch weiter - bzgl. mehr Infos wäre ich aber nicht abgeneigt, denn warum dass immer noch vereinzelt auftritt ist nicht wirklich nachvollziehbar.


----------



## ZAM (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Ich habe die Abfrage bzgl. Forumrunner eben nochmal an eine höhere Ebene eingefügt - Feedback, ob "Permission Denied" immer noch auftaucht wäre nett.


----------



## turbosnake (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



mmayr schrieb:


> Lieber PokerClock: Weniger schnell belehren, dafür an die richtige Stelle weiterleiten, dass die App. nicht funktioniert!
> Die Luxx App., ist eh der gleiche Unterbau, funktioniert bestens!


 Die Luxx App und die vpn PCGH sind unterschiedlich, Tapatalk und Forumrunner
Und bei mir Android läuft die App ohne Probleme das aber schon seit längere Zeirt,, da stürzt mir nur andauernd die hWluxx App ab.


----------



## ZAM (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Tapatalk ist hier gar nicht installiert.


----------



## mmayr (24. Oktober 2012)

ZAM schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe die Abfrage bzgl. Forumrunner eben nochmal an eine höhere Ebene eingefügt - Feedback, ob "Permission Denied" immer noch auftaucht wäre nett.



Danke, dass du dich so bemühst. Werde Feedback geben!


----------



## Benten (24. Oktober 2012)

Find ich schön das man nun eine Antwort bekommt!
Also ich habe den Fehler immer nur wenn ich die App im Hintergrund laufen hätte und dann nach nem Refresh Login wieder die App öffne!

Zweitens Phänomen: ich öffne ein Bild und habe dann den Fehler Permission denied. Ist vielleicht auch ne Baustelle


----------



## ZAM (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



Benten schrieb:


> Find ich schön das man nun eine Antwort bekommt!
> Also ich habe den Fehler immer nur wenn ich die App im Hintergrund laufen hätte und dann nach nem Refresh Login wieder die App öffne!



Das hatte mir Falk auch gezeigt, aber bei mir läuft.Ich hatte erst die Vermutung das liegt an irgendwelchen Membergroup-Zusammenstellungen. Aber auch das passiert bei mir nicht. -.-



> Zweitens Phänomen: ich öffne ein Bild und habe dann den Fehler Permission denied. Ist vielleicht auch ne Baustelle



Wenn der Login kurzzeitig aussetzt, dann hängt das mit dem Ursprungsproblem zusammen - keine separate Baustelle.


----------



## McZonk (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

@ZAM: Ich habe den Fehler nach wie vor. Bei mir ist der Bug leider auch eher die Regel als etwas sporadisch Auftretendes. Ich kann die App so leider gar nicht mehr nutzen, da spätestens nach einer Minute der PD-Fehler auftaucht.


----------



## target2804 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Mir fällt auf, dass ich den Permission-Denied bug zwar ab und an sporadisch bekomme, aber auch immer dann, wenn ich ein "gefällt mir" bekomme. dann flieg ich sofort raus.


----------



## Klarostorix (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Bei der Android-App sieht man nirgends, ob man ein "Gefällt mir" bekommen hat, ist das bei der iPhone-App etwa so?


----------



## ZAM (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



McZonk schrieb:


> @ZAM: Ich habe den Fehler nach wie vor. Bei mir ist der Bug leider auch eher die Regel als etwas sporadisch Auftretendes. Ich kann die App so leider gar nicht mehr nutzen, da spätestens nach einer Minute der PD-Fehler auftaucht.



Während du im Forum unterwegs bist? 



Klarostorix schrieb:


> Bei der Android-App sieht man nirgends, ob man ein "Gefällt mir" bekommen hat, ist das bei der iPhone-App etwa so?


 
Sollte das so sein, können wir daran nichts ändern - das müssen die Forumrunner-Entwickler einbauen. Features zur Mobile-App ist deren Bier.


----------



## danomat (24. Oktober 2012)

Bei mir tritt der permission denied fehler nur auf wenn ich auch zugriff mit meinem konto brauche. Zb. Im marktplatz, auf themen antworten oder abos anschauen. Aber halt auch nicht immer. Wenns passiert einfach mit home buttton auf desktop. App öffnen und er logt sich neu ein und es geht


----------



## ZAM (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Wenn jemand in den letzten Minuten wieder den Fehler hatte, bitte mal melden.


----------



## danomat (24. Oktober 2012)

Ja. Aber in form von 20sekunden dauer spam (push benachrichtigungen von abos)
So schnell hab ich das noch nie gesehen


----------



## ZAM (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



danomat schrieb:


> Ja. Aber in form von 20sekunden dauer spam (push benachrichtigungen von abos)
> So schnell hab ich das noch nie gesehen


 
Hängt das grad in irgendeiner Form mit dem Permission Denied-Problem zusammen?


----------



## Benten (24. Oktober 2012)

Habe den Fehler wieder nach Öffnen eines Bildes gehabt!
Hast du was umgestellt?


----------



## ZAM (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



Benten schrieb:


> Habe den Fehler wieder nach Öffnen eines Bildes gehabt!
> Hast du was umgestellt?


 
Ich schreibe nicht im Forumrunner rum, ich kann nur ein paar Sachen entfernen, die mit Cookies zu tun haben und Ebenen unserer Userhandler-Prüfung anpassen. Ich habe vorhin auch die Aktivitäten über FR mitgeloggt, konnte aber nichts ungewöhnliches feststellen.


----------



## Cook2211 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Gerade eben ist die iPhone-App komplett durchgedreht.
Wegen "Permission denied" konnte ich nicht mal mehr posten


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (24. Oktober 2012)

Bei mir gar keine Probleme


----------



## target2804 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Gerade eben ist die iPhone-App komplett durchgedreht.
> Wegen "Permission denied" konnte ich nicht mal mehr posten


 reologg hilft.


----------



## Cook2211 (24. Oktober 2012)

target2804 schrieb:
			
		

> reologg hilft.



Hatte ich gemacht, aber kurze Zeit später hatte ich das gleiche Problem wieder
Jetzt scheint es aber wieder zu gehen.

EDIT

Nein, immer noch nicht. Einmal gepostet, schon fliege ich aus der App, werde quasi abgemeldet, obwohl ich online bin 
Diesmal aber ohne den Permission-Fehler.


----------



## danomat (24. Oktober 2012)

Gerade im marktplatz 3 themen geöffnet. Beim 3. war schon wieder permission denied


----------



## Benten (24. Oktober 2012)

Jetzt spinnt die Push Benachrichtigung völlig :-/


----------



## Abufaso (24. Oktober 2012)

Benten schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt spinnt die Push Benachrichtigung völlig :-/



Bei mit gabs gerade 10 auf einmal. 

Edit: für den Post hier kam 5 Mal die Permission Denied Meldung :/


----------



## McClaine (25. Oktober 2012)

Also aufn androiden oder zumindest bei mir scheint der PD fehler nach dem fix damals nicht mehr zu sein.
Ist auch mehr oder weniger das einzigste was 100% bugfrei, bei dem forumsrunner, für mich ist


----------



## Benten (25. Oktober 2012)

Ich bekomme den Permission Denied Fehler nun bei egal welchen Bild, dass ich versuche zu öffnen, als auch wenn ich ein Thema im Verkauf anklicke und innerhalb einer kurzen Zeit wieder auf den Zurück Button oben klicke.. Zudem ist das im WLAN der Fall gewesen!


----------



## mmayr (25. Oktober 2012)

Bis jetzt keine PD Meldung mehr.


----------



## ZAM (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Wie gesagt, wir fassen an Forumrunner selbst nichts an, also keine Ahnung was das mit den Push-Nachrichten soll. Auch unser Userhandler nimmt absolut keinen Eingriff in den Forumrunner vor.

Sofern immer noch Probleme bestehen kann hier grad nur empfehlen die App zu entfernen und einmal neu zu installieren.


Noch eine Frage: Geht ihr zwischendurch auf die Hauptseite? Also auf Artikel, außerhalb des Forums?


----------



## McZonk (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



ZAM schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage: Geht ihr zwischendurch auf die Hauptseite? Also auf Artikel, außerhalb des Forums?


 Nope. Bei mir gibt es bisweilen aber auch keinerlei Verbesserungen zu vermelden. Jede Menge Fehler sowohl per 3G als auch WLan.


----------



## ZAM (25. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab eben mal ein bisschen weiter rumgespielt und festgestellt, dass forumrunner anscheinend manchmal vor der eigenen Umleitung auf der Forenseite landet, auf der dann natürlich unser Userhandler greift. Ich bastel eben was.

So - jetzt nochmal testen bitte. 

Ggfs. müsst Ihr den aktuellen Forumrunner-Prozess mal abschießen oder Euch neu einloggen.


----------



## danomat (25. Oktober 2012)

Hab grad einfach mal über 100 themen im marktplatz geöffnet. Kein pd fehler. 
Sonst kam spätestens nach dem 5. thema pd. 
Mal abwarten. Evtl gehts jetzt. Werd berichten sobald ein pd fehler kommt


----------



## ZAM (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Ok - Immer her mit dem Feedback ^^ 

Ich habe vorhin weitere Erkennungen eingebaut (bspw. auf den User Agent der Smartphones) und auch an anderer Stelle, damit die Session bestehen bleibt, auch wenn Forumrunner zwischendurch mal auf die eigentliche Forenseite switcht. Dass das passiert habe ich auch nur durch Zufall gesehen, sonst hätte die Analyse hier noch ewig gedauert. Da passt der Avatar mal wieder... *g*


----------



## OddGunner (25. Oktober 2012)

Hab mittlerweile auf meinem htc Sensation xe auch keine PD Fehler mehr  
Was noch wünschenswert wäre sind die smileys, ansonsten gut  
Gesendet via app


----------



## McZonk (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Bisweilen alles im grünen Bereich hier.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Es wäre schön wenn der Spoiler anders umgesetzt wird. Mit den normalen Userfunktionen wird alles was im Spoiler steht einfach weg geschnitten. Selbst beim Zitieren sieht man nicht den Inhalt samt bb-code sondern nur 
	
	



```
*SPOILER*
```
Ich gucks mir dann immer im Bearbeiten Modus an, aber für nicht-Mods steht der ja nicht offen .


----------



## Jahai (25. Oktober 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:
			
		

> Es wäre schön wenn der Spoiler anders umgesetzt wird. Mit den normalen Userfunktionen wird alles was im Spoiler steht einfach weg geschnitten. Selbst beim Zitieren sieht man nicht den Inhalt samt bb-code sondern nur *SPOILER*
> Ich gucks mir dann immer im Bearbeiten Modus an, aber für nicht-Mods steht der ja nicht offen .



Ich mach's so dass ich einfach einmal auf den gesamten Beitrag klicke. Dann wird der sozusagen einzeln angezeigt und auch vollkommen richtig dargestellt, richtig formatiert und mit funktionierenden Spoilern 
Funktioniert bei mir auf iOS mit der PCGH App.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Bei Android nicht(oder ich bin zu ungeschickt dazu).


----------



## ViP94 (25. Oktober 2012)

Das geht nur wenn du auf Menu und dann auf "im Browser öffnen" gehen.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Was ja dann nicht mehr die App sondern eben die normale Webansicht ist.


----------



## ZAM (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Es wäre schön wenn der Spoiler anders umgesetzt wird.


 


OddGunner schrieb:


> Was noch wünschenswert wäre sind die smileys [...]


 
Das können nur die Forumrunner-Entwickler übernehmen.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Wenn man die Spoiler einfach nicht verarbeiten würde wäre imo schon eine Verbesserung.


----------



## ZAM (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Ich bastel nicht im Forumrunner-Code rum.

Die Funktion da heißt "remove_bbcode()", steckt in utils.php, gehört zum Forumrunner-Plugin und enthält folgende Zeile:


```
$str = preg_replace('/\[spoiler\](.*?)\[\/spoiler\]/si', '* SPOILER *', $str);
```

Kein Hook an der Position, gar nichts. Ändere ich das ab, ist es beim nächsten FR-Update weg. Darum schreiben wir nicht an bestehenden Plugins rum.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Dann gib ihn mir und ich bastel  .

Es hätte ja sein können dass es auf eurer Seite eine Option o.Ä. dazu gibt. Der Spoiler an sich ist ja afaik schon aus vB Sicht kein Standard.


----------



## mmayr (25. Oktober 2012)

Hi!

Seit Gesten erhält ich ständig Benachrichtigungen über bereits gelesene PNs. 
iOS 6


----------



## Jahai (25. Oktober 2012)

Wollte jetzt auch einmal mein Feedback geben.

Ich benutze ein iPhone 4S mit iOS 6 und habe die App seit heute früh um 10.30 laufen. Habe sie immer wieder geschlossen und andere Dinge gemacht.
Habe sowohl Bilder angeguckt, posts und PN's geschrieben und viele threads geöffnet, habe immer mal wieder zwischen 3G und WLAN gewechselt, also im grunde so ziemlich alles. Bei all dem hatte ich nicht einen PM-Fehler mehr und auch ansonsten nichts bis auf eben, da ist die App einfach abgestürzt, was aber wahrscheinlich eher ein stabilitätsproblem von forumrunner ist.

Also von mir vielen dank für den heutigen Fix, er hat, zumindest mir, viel gebracht!


----------



## Star_KillA (26. Oktober 2012)

Was eine Ironie


----------



## schlenzie (26. Oktober 2012)

Diese Meldungen habe ich heute bereits zum 3. mal bekommen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



schlenzie schrieb:


> Diese Meldungen habe ich heute bereits zum 3. mal bekommen



Hast du das ausprobiert?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...pcghx-app-fuer-ios-android-9.html#post4669634


----------



## Benten (27. Oktober 2012)

Heute habe ich zum 5. Mal diese Spammeldungen bekommen ohne das ich eine Nachricht oder einen Neuen Post in einer meiner abonnierten Threads hatte.
Das ist noch ärgerlicher als der Permission Denied Fehler..
Bevor du dich daran versucht hast, hatte ich den Fehler komischerweise noch nie mit diesen Spam Attacken..


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (27. Oktober 2012)

Hab's erst einmal bekommen, aber besser als rausgeworfen zu werden mit P. D., mMn.


----------



## schlenzie (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



Benten schrieb:


> Heute habe ich zum 5. Mal diese Spammeldungen bekommen ohne das ich eine Nachricht oder einen Neuen Post in einer meiner abonnierten Threads hatte.
> Das ist noch ärgerlicher als der Permission Denied Fehler..
> Bevor du dich daran versucht hast, hatte ich den Fehler komischerweise noch nie mit diesen Spam Attacken..


 
das identische Problem wie bei mir, ich bekomme die Meldungen in den Lockscreen sogar wenn ich beim PCGH Extrem App ABGEMELDET bin !!!! Das geht gar nicht...


----------



## mmayr (27. Oktober 2012)

Ebenso!


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Oktober 2012)

Mittlerweile bin ich echt genervt von der App. Das ist Ding ist extrem buggy und, sorry dass ich das so sagen muss, einfach schlecht.

- Permission denied Bug. Der ist mittlerweile so schlimm, dass ich teilweise nicht mal mehr posten kann

- "Senden"-Bug. Möchte man eine Antwort schreiben und schreibt in der ersten Zeile, dann bleibt das Sende-Button angegraut. Man muss erst eine Zeile weitergehen, damit man senden kann. Nervig 

- Regelmäßige Abstürze 

- Push Notification Bug. Ständig Meldungen, dass man neue Nachrichten hat, obwohl man diese schon längst gelesen hat 

- Immer noch keine Anpassung ans iPhone 5 und kein iOS 6 Update

Die Fehlerliste wird immer länger und Besserung ist nicht in Sicht


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (27. Oktober 2012)

Bei mir kommt der P. D. Fehler nur noch ganz selten.
Heute z. B noch gar nicht.

Als es ganz schlimm war, bin ich sogar über den Browser reingegangen


----------



## Benten (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Ich bekomme nun einfach unendlich viele Push-Nachrichten, oder zumindest summiert es sich im Moment echt bis hin zur Katastrophe..
So kann und will ich die App echt nicht mehr installiert haben, denn selbst das Abmelden hindert die App nicht daran, Push Notifications zu senden..

-> Seit einigen Tagen ist dieses Phänomen echt nervig. Ich hoffe ihr bekommt das hin!
LG


----------



## ZAM (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



Benten schrieb:


> -> Seit einigen Tagen ist dieses Phänomen echt nervig. Ich hoffe ihr bekommt das hin!
> LG


 
Ich wüsste ehrlich gesagt momentan nicht wie, denn unser Userhandler ist von dem Forumrunner-Code absolut unabhängig - die sehen sich nicht mal mehr im Ansatz und an Forumrunner selbst haben wir nichts angefasst.

Der Push-Krempel ist keine Default-Einstellung der Forumrunner-App. Das ist in der Konfiguration unter "Mitteilungen" -> PCGHExtreme einzustellen.

Ich kann wie gesagt nur empfehlen, die App mal neu zu installieren oder vorübergehend den Push in Eurem Smartphone auszustellen.

*edit*
Sieht so aus als wäre das ein Problem auf Forumrunner-Seite http://www.forumrunner.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2154

Ich habe den Versandt des Push-Service raus genommen, bis die das reparieren, jedoch werden auch weiterhin Nachrichten geschickt, da ich deren Server natürlich nicht abstellen kann.


----------



## Benten (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Ich habe alle deine Schritte schon ausprobiert und mich auch mal mit einem anderen Apple Gerät angemeldet, sowohl mit meinem als auch mit einem von nem Kumpel und es kamen nach kurzer Zeit auch dort die Spam-Pushs..
Komischerweise werden diese auch versendet, obwohl im Forum nichts neues an abonnierten Threads oder Nachrichten zu finden ist. Seitdem du im Userhandler etwas umgestellt hast, bekam ich diese Spam Attacken. Ich weiß nicht in wie weit die beiden Komponenten ineinander greifen, aber wirklich schön ist diese Situation im Moment leider nicht.

ABER:
Ein Kompliment, denn ich habe bis jetzt keinen PD Fehler mehr bekommen, die Navigation im Forum geht zumindest wieder sauber wie vorher!
Nun bleibt nur noch dieses Problem, und das darf nicht unlösbar sein, denn irgendein Signal muss die App ja ausgeben, damit die Push Notifications hochkommen.

Lieben Gruß


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (29. Oktober 2012)

Jap, Kompliment auch von mir 

Lieber kein P. D. Fehler als keine Pishmeldungen 
Aber das ist meine Meinung


----------



## schlenzie (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Besonders schön ist es, nachts um drei ca. 20-30 Nachrichten per Push zu erhalten. Da steht man erstmal senkrecht im Bett 

Habe seit 2 Tagen jetzt die App deinstalliert und warte dringend auf Behebung !!


----------



## Benten (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Genau das Problem wie schlenzi habe ich auch! 
Nicht besonders schön. Und zur Info, ich möchte die Push Nachrichten anlassen nachts, damit man andere Pushnachrichten noch bekommen kann, aber die PCGH Pushs sind einfach ziemlich nervig..
Ich bin auch kurz davor der App den Rücken zu kehren, denn wenn selbst das abmelden keinen Zweck hat^^


----------



## ZAM (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Bitte lest, was ich oben geschrieben habe.


----------



## schlenzie (29. Oktober 2012)

ZAM schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wüsste ehrlich gesagt momentan nicht wie, denn unser Userhandler ist von dem Forumrunner-Code absolut unabhängig - die sehen sich nicht mal mehr im Ansatz und an Forumrunner selbst haben wir nichts angefasst.
> 
> Der Push-Krempel ist keine Default-Einstellung der Forumrunner-App. Das ist in der Konfiguration unter "Mitteilungen" -> PCGHExtreme einzustellen.
> 
> ...



Danke, aber den Push Dienst werde ich für so eine App. mit größter Sicherheit nicht abstellen, da ich auch andere Sachen mit meinem Handy mache. Neuinstallation ist so sinnig wie das Handy einfach auszumachen.

Komischerweise funktioniert es tadellos auf dem iPad 2 !! Ebenfalls mit iOS 6

Solange bleibt es einfach weg vom iPhone, immerhin geht es woanders - ich bin guter Dinge dass das Problem schnell behoben wird.


----------



## ZAM (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



schlenzie schrieb:


> Danke, aber den Push Dienst werde ich für so eine App. mit größter Sicherheit nicht abstellen, da ich auch andere Sachen mit meinem Handy mache. Neuinstallation ist so sinnig wie das Handy einfach auszumachen.



Wie beschrieben bezieht sich die Deaktivierung auf die App, nicht das gesamte Handy.



> Komischerweise funktioniert es tadellos auf dem iPad 2 !! Ebenfalls mit iOS 6


 
Mag sein, ich habe keinen Einblick in das, was der Server von Forumrunner.com so macht. ^^


----------



## schlenzie (29. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe jetzt unter Mitteilungen alles (unter PCGHX) deaktiviert. Piept das Ding oder vibriert es, schicke ich dir meine Frau vorbei 

Nein Spaß beiseite, ich Teste das mal


----------



## ZAM (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



schlenzie schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt unter Mitteilungen alles (unter PCGHX) deaktiviert. Piept das Ding oder vibriert es, schicke ich dir meine Frau vorbei



Das wäre das falsche Ziel - siehe bisherige Texte.

*Edit* Zitat aus dem FR-Forum vor wenigen Minuten.



> We're aware of the problem, we're working as fast as we can on a fix for the iOS spam notifications.
> 
> Sorry there hasn't been more to communicate on the subject. But its our top priority right now.


----------



## schlenzie (30. Oktober 2012)

Ich sehe das etwas anders. Das. Problem hat es immerhin geschafft 14% von der Akkuladung meines iPad2 zu ziehen und das nur heute Nacht. 


Das Nenn ich mal den Oberhammer


----------



## ZAM (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



schlenzie schrieb:


> Ich sehe das etwas anders.



Du siehst was anders?


----------



## schlenzie (30. Oktober 2012)

Das wäre das falsche Ziel 


Hattest du geschrieben, wegen der deaktivierung der gesamten App. Dienste.


----------



## ZAM (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



schlenzie schrieb:


> Das wäre das falsche Ziel
> Hattest du geschrieben, wegen der deaktivierung der gesamten App. Dienste.



Nein, dass mit dem Ziel bezog sich auf



> schicke ich *dir* meine Frau vorbei



^^ Wir haben ja mit dem Spam nichts zu tun.


----------



## orca113 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Ja er meint jetzt das du dir von seiner Frau was anhören kannst von wegen nächtlicher Störung usw


----------



## schlenzie (30. Oktober 2012)

Hehe, ja war Spaß


Alles ok


----------



## ZAM (2. November 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



> We’ve completed the migration of the Android push notifications to its new more robust backend systems. The fix requires users to update their apps as we’re now using Google’s new Google Cloud Messaging service and the current apps do not have the required libraries included.
> 
> The new app should be available around the same time the iOS app updates get pushed though.



Quelle: Forumrunner.net


----------



## Cook2211 (12. November 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Die iPad App ist immer noch unter aller Kanone. Selten eine App gehabt, die so buggy ist


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (12. November 2012)

Keine P.D. Fehler mehr, aber was mich stört ist: 

Beim ansehen von Bildern stürzt die App fast jedes Mal ab.


----------



## Cook2211 (12. November 2012)

PD habe ich immer noch (trotz Neuinstallation), die App loggt mich ständig aus so dass ich nicht posten kann, im In-App Browser muss ich mich immer zusätzlich noch mal einloggen um Pinwand Dialoge beantworten zu können, meine eigenen Beiträge lassen sich wenn sie zu kurz sind nicht über die Bearbeiten-Funktion nachträglich ändern und zu allem Überfluss überdeckt die blöde Golf VII Werbung im In-App Browser jetzt auch noch den Login. 

Ich bin da echt bedient, muss ich sagen.


----------



## Abufaso (12. November 2012)

Die Android App läuft eigentlich schön rund. Lediglich ein Update wäre wünschenswert, mit Smileys, Spoilern etc.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (12. November 2012)

Die Pinnwand wäre auch schön für iOS.


----------



## Cook2211 (12. November 2012)

Ja, fände ich auch gut


----------



## ZAM (13. November 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Forenfeature-Wünsche bitte an forumrunner.com ^^


----------



## turbosnake (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Könnte ihr euch mal darum kümmern, das man in der App bleibt wenn man auf Links klickt die in das Forum führen.
Das es nicht geht nervt etwas, vor allem da es auch anderes geht.


----------



## ZAM (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Könnte ihr euch mal darum kümmern, das man in der App bleibt wenn man auf Links klickt die in das Forum führen.


 
Von wo aus?


----------



## turbosnake (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

In der App selber, als Besispiel: Ein Thread wird mit dem Hinweis und dem Link auf einen anderen Thread geschlosssen, öffnet man man nun den Link landet man man im  InAppBrowser.
Dort kann man nichts posten, da man nicht eingelockt ist, deswegen wäre es praktisch wenn sich der Thread so öffnet würde wie die anderen auch.


----------



## ZAM (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Das Forumrunner statischen Foren-Links nicht umsetzt, kann man nichts machen. Wir greifen nicht in zu aktualisierende Plugins ein, da die Änderungen beim Updates des Plugins überschrieben werden.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Als Kunde kann man das Feature bei denen aber auf die Wunschliste setzen(oder zu Tapatalk wechseln, auch wenn das anscheinend 200€ im Jahr mehr kostet) .


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (3. Dezember 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Dort kann man nichts posten, da man nicht eingelockt ist, deswegen wäre es praktisch wenn sich der Thread so öffnet würde wie die anderen auch



Also wenn ich auf einen Link im Forum gehe bin ich eingeloggt !?!


----------



## Olstyle (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Aktuell wird man halt aus dem App geschmissen obwohl es ein Link zum pcghx forum ist. Perfekt wäre wenn man einfach in der App zum entsprechenden Thread wechselt.


----------



## turbosnake (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Das ist afiak bei der Android-Hilfe App so, im Luxx nicht, auch wenn beides Tapatalk ist.


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Edit: Problem hat sich mit dem neuesten Update gelöst 

Wie kann ich auf meinem Nexus 7 (Android 4.2.1) die Login-Daten speichern?
Momentan bekomme ich bei jedem Start der App die Fehlermeldung: "Error. Incorrect login (1 of 5 tries allowed)".
Ich verwende aber die richtige Zugangsdaten, da ich mich bei manueller Eingabe meiner Daten danach einloggen kann.

Das ist insofern komisch, als dass ich bei meinem Evo 3D (Android 4.0.x) automatisch bei Öffnen der Anwendung angemeldet werde.
Mache ich irgendetwas falsch  ?


----------



## Painkiller (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Das Löschen von Beiträgen ist im Mod-Menü nicht möglich. Fehlerbericht hab ich ca. 4x schon abgesendet. 
Möglichst fixe Abhilfe wäre nett!


----------



## Own3r (28. Dezember 2012)

Kann die PCGH App auch Pushnachrichten versenden? D.h. wenn ich eine PN bekomme, dass eine Meldung im Notificationcentre bzw. im Sperrbildschirm bekomme?


----------



## OctoCore (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Ja, das tut sie leider.


----------



## Own3r (29. Dezember 2012)

Was muss ich denn für diese Funktion einstellen?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (29. Dezember 2012)

Welches Betriebssystem hast du ? iOS oder Android ? Bei iOS musst du unter den iOS Einstellungen/Mitteilungen die Mitteilungen für die PCGH App erlauben.


----------



## OctoCore (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Unter Android ist die Funktion entweder neu und/oder bei den beiden letzten, relativ zeitnahen Updates voreinstellungsmäßig aktiviert worden, denn bewusst habe ich sie nicht eingeschaltet. In der App - Einstellungen: Push Notifications.


----------



## Own3r (29. Dezember 2012)

Ok ich habe iOS und unter Mitteilung alles bis auf Töne aktiviert. Ich will ja nicht noch bei jeder Nachricht einen Ton haben - man würde ja wahnsinnig werden.


----------



## Lotto (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Kann jemand mir, nen totalen Android-Neuling, erklären warum die App ohne meine Berechtigung die Kameras des Smartphones benutzen muss? Das hält mich zur Zeit davon ab diese App überhaupt zu installieren.


----------



## turbosnake (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Weil du in der App Fotos machen kannst, vermutlich.


----------



## Own3r (30. Dezember 2012)

Besteht auch die Möglichkeit von der mobilen Website aus die Forumapp zu starten, um zB Kommentare zu verfassen?


----------



## soth (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Abend die Damen und Herren.

Die App quittiert leider reproduzierbar bei PNs mit eingebundenen Grafiken mit einer Fehlermeldung.
Der Text wird zwar nach Wegklicken angezeigt, allerdings nur bis zu der Stelle, an der sich das Bild befinden sollte.


----------



## Knäcke (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Mit meinem ipad2 kann ich seit mehreren Wochen (genau kann ich das leider nicht einschränken) die App nicht vollständig bedienen.

Immer eine Hälfte des Bildschirms reagiert nicht auf die Eingaben. Somit muss ich manchmal den Bildschirm drehen, damit die Anzeige mit der zu betätigenden Schaltfläche auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite des Bildschirmes liegt.

Ist mir nur bei der PCGH-App aufgefallen. Alles andere funktioniert tadellos.


----------



## ZAM (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



Knäcke schrieb:


> Mit meinem ipad2 kann ich seit mehreren Wochen (genau kann ich das leider nicht einschränken) die App nicht vollständig bedienen.
> 
> Immer eine Hälfte des Bildschirms reagiert nicht auf die Eingaben. Somit muss ich manchmal den Bildschirm drehen, damit die Anzeige mit der zu betätigenden Schaltfläche auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite des Bildschirmes liegt.
> 
> Ist mir nur bei der PCGH-App aufgefallen. Alles andere funktioniert tadellos.


 

Forum oder Seite?


----------



## Knäcke (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Im Forum.


----------



## ZAM (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



Knäcke schrieb:


> Im Forum.


 
Forumrunner oder Tapatalk? Aber abgesehen davon sind beide auf dem letzten Stand, da können wir nichts machen.


----------



## Cook2211 (24. Januar 2013)

Gibt es in absehbarer Zeit auch ein Update für's iPad? Denn da kommt bei mir immer noch der Permission denied Fehler. Die iPhone App läuft seit dem letzten Update (endlich) wieder perfekt.


----------



## ZAM (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Gibt es in absehbarer Zeit auch ein Update für's iPad? Denn da kommt bei mir immer noch der Permission denied Fehler. Die iPhone App läuft seit dem letzten Update (endlich) wieder perfekt.


 
Keine Ahnung. In den offiziellen Foren der beiden Plugins ist dazu nichts zu finden.


----------



## Der Maniac (6. Februar 2013)

Mich nervt die App grade nurnoch... Ein Bereich in der App ist nie antippbar, meistens das rechte Viertel des Bildschirms (iPad 3). Das nervt! Wenn ich die Buttons auf der rechten Seite antippen will, muss ich immer das ganze Gerät drehen, das kanns doch nicht sein?! Übrigens ist das Layout beim antworten auch entsprechend kaputt... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist der Fehler schon bekannt? Eventuelle Lösungsvorschläge?

Tante Edit sagt: Fehler tritt interessanterweise nur im Querformat auf!
Und nochmal Tante Edit: Es ist immer die Seite betroffen, die am Home-Button ist! Ausrichtung der App spielt keine Rolle, auch nicht wenn das drehen gesperrt ist!


----------



## ZAM (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



Der Maniac schrieb:


> Mich nervt die App grade nurnoch... Ein Bereich in der App ist nie antippbar, meistens das rechte Viertel des Bildschirms (iPad 3). Das nervt! Wenn ich die Buttons auf der rechten Seite antippen will, muss ich immer das ganze Gerät drehen, das kanns doch nicht sein?! Übrigens ist das Layout beim antworten auch entsprechend kaputt...



Geht es um die Seite oder das Forum? Falls Seite: Wo genau befindest du dich dann und was machst du?
Wenn Forum: Siehe Postings weiter oben.


----------



## Der Maniac (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Das war alles in der App, die Postings dadrüber habe ich natürlich erst danach gesehen... Naja, Ragepost halt  Die haben wohl irgend nene Anker-Fehler in der App drin. Die Website über Safari funktioniert ohne Probleme!


----------



## DaStash (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Hallo alle zusammen.

Ich habe da ein Anliegen. Es ist jetzt wohl des Öfteren vorgekommen das Beschwerden seitens von app Nutzern bezüglich zu langer Foren-Posts bei Moderatoren eingegangen sind. Ich finde aber, dass ein Forum kein Kurznachrichtendienst ist und es einfach möglich sein sollte, längere Beiträge zu verfassen oder detailliert zu quoten. Von daher schlage ich vor, da mir durchaus die App Problematik mit längeren Texten bekannt ist, dass man eine Art Zeichenbegrenzung einbaut mit Aufklappfunktion bei Bedarf. 

Achja und ein like Button wäre auch nicht schlecht, da ich nicht ständig immer den Forenregeln durch einfaches *sign*, was ja so nicht gewünscht ist, widersprechen möchte. 

Vielen Dank, dass wars. 

MfG


----------



## turbosnake (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Mich nervt sowas vor allem bei Zitaten
Man konnte sowas auch vermeiden wenn mann extrem lange FQ, wie du sie zT machst vermeidest.


----------



## DaStash (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Full Quotes sind nicht ok. Wer das noch nie gemacht hat werfe den ersten Stein.  Die Regel ist das in jedem Fall nicht also braucht man das auch nicht so darzustellen. 

Es geht aber eben auch darum das es nicht wenige User gibt, die sich bei detailierten Quotes beschweren und vermehrt kommt das wohl von den App Usern. Ist eben immer noch ein Forum und kein Kurznachrichtendienst, deshalb der Vorschlag. 

MfG


----------



## Painkiller (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

*Update*

Patchnotes zu iOS Version 1.6.2 hinzugefügt.


----------



## ZAM (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



DaStash schrieb:


> Von daher schlage ich vor, da mir durchaus die App Problematik mit längeren Texten bekannt ist, dass man eine Art Zeichenbegrenzung einbaut mit Aufklappfunktion bei Bedarf.



Siehe Beitrag zur Nutzung der Forenplugins Tapatalk oder Forumrunner.


----------



## DaStash (13. Februar 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Siehe Beitrag zur Nutzung der Forenplugins Tapatalk oder Forumrunner.


Sag das den Twittervertretern.  Aber danke für die Reaktion. 

MfG


----------



## Der Maniac (13. Februar 2013)

Wegen dem Touchproblem unter iOS, es kam grade ein Update für die App raus, jetzt scheint es ohne Probleme zu funktionieren!


----------



## turbosnake (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Das die Spoiler immer noch nicht geht ist auch nicht gut.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Wenn man den Post in der Computeransicht öffnet (also 1x auf den Beitrag drücken) gehen die Spoiler doch, oder ?


----------



## Own3r (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

@ich888

Genau so ist es. Könnte man vielleicht auch besser lösen, aber im Grunde genommen ist es auch egal.


----------



## turbosnake (24. Februar 2013)

Ab und an habe ich diesen Fehler immer noch.


----------



## Cook2211 (24. Februar 2013)

Ja ich auch. Aber nur bei der iPad App. Extrem nervig. Seit Monaten bekannt und noch immer kein Bugfix


----------



## Asynic (24. Februar 2013)

Ich finde es irgendwie **** dass man die internen Links z.B. In einem Inhaltsverzeichnis nicht öffnen kann :/


----------



## turbosnake (24. Februar 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ja ich auch. Aber nur bei der iPad App. Extrem nervig. Seit Monaten bekannt und noch immer kein Bugfix



Es ist schon fast 1/2 Jahr, da es ca in 09.12 anfing, also in der Zeit sollte man sowas fixen können.ä

Schon wieder


----------



## Olstyle (24. Februar 2013)

Eigentlich sollte dieser Bug auch schon lange gefixed sein. Ich würde an deiner Stelle ja mal versuchen die App runter zu schmeißen und neu zu installieren oder zumindest mal alle Daten und Cache löschen (wenn das bei iOS geht).


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (24. Februar 2013)

Bei iOS können nur die gespeicherten Logins gelöscht werden.

Und es kann die Funktion "Refresh Login" aktiviert werden.


----------



## Cook2211 (24. Februar 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte dieser Bug auch schon lange gefixed sein. Ich würde an deiner Stelle ja mal versuchen die App runter zu schmeißen und neu zu installieren



Neuinstallation hilft leider nicht


----------



## turbosnake (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Ich habe sie ja runtergeworfen nach dem ersten Mal, aber das hat nichts gebracht.

Kann es sein das es am Ipad Mini liegt?


----------



## Cook2211 (24. Februar 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Kann es sein das es am Ipad Mini liegt?



Nein, der Fehler tritt bei uns auch beim iPad 3 auf.


----------



## ZAM (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ja ich auch. Aber nur bei der iPad App. Extrem nervig. Seit Monaten bekannt und noch immer kein Bugfix


 
Ja - aber es gibt keine aktuellere Version von Forumrunner und Tapatalk zur Zeit.


----------



## Cook2211 (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



ZAM schrieb:


> Ja - aber es gibt keine aktuellere Version von Forumrunner und Tapatalk zur Zeit.



Ja, ok. Was ich aber verwunderlich finde, ist dass die iPhone Version einwandfrei läuft. 
Haben iPhone und iPad Version einen unterschiedlichen Unterbau?


----------



## Olstyle (25. Februar 2013)

Anscheinend ist das auf Seite des Forenrunners so. Was ich jetzt nicht gerade positiv für die Entwickler auslegen würde. Schließlich sollte sich das eigentlich mit einem einzigen Netzwerkteil und verschiedenen GUIs lösen lassen.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (4. März 2013)

Problem Nr.1: Ich komm bei der iOS app nemer auf mein Profil drauf ? Da steht dann : SpotlightXFX , sie habn keine Rechte auf .......

An was liegt das widda?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (4. März 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Ich habe das jetzt auch mal probiert - mehr oder weniger aus Spaß, bzw. um zu schauen ob bei mir das selbe Problem herrscht. Und ja, es herrscht 
Ist also kein Einzelfall. Bin auch iOS User.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (4. März 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Sehr blöööd... Miau xD Naja , unsere PCGHX Leutz bekommen das hin 
Was hast du fürn iOS Gerät ?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (4. März 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Sehr blöööd... Miau xD Naja , unsere PCGHX Leutz bekommen das hin




Das hoffe ich doch. Die App ist allgemein recht verbuggt, manchmal stürzt sie einfach ab. Teilweise habe ich das mehrmals pro Tag.



SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Was hast du fürn iOS Gerät ?



iPod Touch 4G


----------



## maxmueller92 (4. März 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Kein Plan obs schon angesprochen wurde, ich sags einfach mal:

Bei der iOS App stört mich die instabilität und die 5 Fehlermeldungen, falls mal die Verbindung zum Inet abreißt.
Die Android App fällt mir immer wieder dadurch ins Auge, dass sie nicht so richtig Aktualisiert und ich oft auf -fast- leeren Seiten lande (Bei Profil wird dann zB nur der blaue Balken wo Profil und Aktionen steht angezeigt, und unten diese Dinger).

Bei beiden Apps fehlen mir die ganzen erweiterten Profil-Aktionen und die Möglichkeit, Signaturen anzeigen zu lassen. Außerdem können bei der Android App keine Spoiler angezeigt werden.


Ansonsten eine schöne, vom Design her ansprechende App, die ich oft benutze


----------



## ZAM (4. März 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Problem Nr.1: Ich komm bei der iOS app nemer auf mein Profil drauf ? Da steht dann : SpotlightXFX , sie habn keine Rechte auf .......



Kann ich bestätigen.



> An was liegt das widda?



Momentan kann ich das noch nicht sagen. Da wir an den Scripten nichts geändert haben, gehe ich momentan von einem Problem bei forumrunner.net aus. Aber ich gehe nochmal durch die Plugins.

*Edit* Ich habe zudem des Öfteren Request-Timeouts übers iphone.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (4. März 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Achso , okay 
Ja ich finde es auch sehr schade wenn man die Bilder im E Netz ladet , nach einiger Zeit schmiert es auch ab . Aber das wird dann hoffendlich mitgefixt. 

Go Go und nichmal Gas geben ;D!!


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (4. März 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Ja ich finde es auch sehr schade wenn man die Bilder im E Netz ladet , nach einiger Zeit schmiert es auch ab.


 
Das ist nicht nur im E-Netz der Fall. Auch über WLAN - ist keine schlechte Leitung - schmiert die App fast immer ab.




maxmueller92 schrieb:


> Bei beiden Apps fehlen mir die ganzen erweiterten Profil-Aktionen und die Möglichkeit, Signaturen anzeigen zu lassen. Außerdem können bei der Android App keine Spoiler angezeigt werden.


 
Signaturen kann man zumindest mit der iOS App anzeigen lassen. Bei mir geht das zumindest.


----------



## ZAM (4. März 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Bei mir werden die Profile nun wieder angezeigt. Ich hab nur "gelesen" aber nichts geändert. Das riecht schon nach einem Fehler bei FR.


----------



## Jack ONeill (5. März 2013)

Ich wollte mal wissen ob noch mehr das Problem haben das man über die App. Nicht mehr auf das eigene Profil kommt. Bei mir kommt immer die Meldung, Mein name sie haben keine rechte...     Edit: geht jetzt wieder


----------



## SpotlightXFX (5. März 2013)

Jup , das funktioniert wieder  Gott sei dank  Vlt. kann man ja in der App andere Themes reinmachen wie z.B : Black-Grey oder so


----------



## 1000Foxi (7. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist doch nicht gewollt?!


----------



## ZAM (7. März 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



1000Foxi schrieb:


> Das ist doch nicht gewollt?!



Bestimmt nicht. Starte die App mal neu, mehr kann ich hier nicht raten. Forum-Iphone-App-Probleme können wir nicht beheben.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. März 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Das hatte ich auch schon manchmal, durch ein Neustarten der App sollte das Problem gelöst sein. Natürlich musst du erst den Home-Button 2x drücken um die App aus dem Verlauf herauszunehmen.


----------



## 1000Foxi (8. März 2013)

Die Beseitigung ist mir klar, aber hatte das mal hier gepostet wegen eventuellen Bugfixing..


----------



## ZAM (8. März 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



1000Foxi schrieb:


> Die Beseitigung ist mir klar, aber hatte das mal hier gepostet wegen eventuellen Bugfixing..


 
Wäre aber die falsche Anlaufstelle.


----------



## JackOnell (18. März 2013)

Wie kann ich mit der App auf dem ipad editieren ? Beim Handy (Android) ist es kein Problem aber auf dem ipad will es nicht 



JackOnell schrieb:


> Wie kann ich mit der App auf dem ipad editieren ? Beim Handy (Android) ist es kein Problem aber auf dem ipad will es nicht



Edit
Ich hoffe so ging es jetzt

Edit vom Handy
Sorry aber es will nicht mit dem pad
Immer DoppelPost


Edit vom IPad
Ihr könnt euch wieder hinlegen jetzt geht es


----------



## Metalic (9. Juni 2013)

Ich gebe nun zu, ich habe nur den Eingangspost gelesen. 
Warum kann ich mit der app keine Bilder hochladen? Bekomme immer die Meldung, dass die Anwendung abgestürzt sei und der Entwickler informiert wird.


----------



## chiller (9. Juni 2013)

Warum laden in der Android App nie die Bilder, trotz Wlan?


----------



## ZAM (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



Metalic schrieb:


> Ich gebe nun zu, ich habe nur den Eingangspost gelesen.
> Warum kann ich mit der app keine Bilder hochladen? Bekomme immer die Meldung, dass die Anwendung abgestürzt sei und der Entwickler informiert wird.



Dazu können nur die Entwickler der jeweiligen App etwas sagen. 



chiller schrieb:


> Warum laden in der Android App nie die Bilder, trotz Wlan?



Passiert das eingeloggt? ausgeloggt? In beiden Zuständen? 
Hat noch jemand das Problem?


----------



## chiller (10. Juni 2013)

Eingeloggt.

Manchmal geht auch eins, die anderen dann aber nicht.

Ach, ich besitze ein S3.


----------



## G0NZ0 (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



ZAM schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand das Problem?


 
Jap, hab das gleiche Handy und das gleiche Problem. Ausgeloggt kann ich ich mal testen.

Edit: Tritt auch ausgeloggt auf, aber weniger oft.


----------



## ZAM (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Edit: Tritt auch ausgeloggt auf, aber weniger oft.



D.h. es passiert nicht ständig? Ich hätte sonst einen Lösungsansatz aus dem offiziellen Forum von Forumrunner gehabt, aber in dem Fall hängt das nicht mit unseren Einstellungen zusammen.


----------



## chiller (11. Juni 2013)

So siehts dann aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



chiller schrieb:


> So siehts dann aus.



Siehe oben - können wir nichts machen.


----------



## Abufaso (11. Juni 2013)

Das Problem hab ich auch mit den Avatarbildern, die werden zu 95% nicht geladen.


----------



## G0NZ0 (11. Juni 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> D.h. es passiert nicht ständig? Ich hätte sonst einen Lösungsansatz aus dem offiziellen Forum von Forumrunner gehabt, aber in dem Fall hängt das nicht mit unseren Einstellungen zusammen.



Manche Bilder kann man sehen, manche werden nur in klein angezeigt, manche gar nicht. Aber sowohl bei den Avataren als auch bei den Bilder hilft es, wenn man den Bildercache löscht. Dann sieht man kurzzeitig mehr, bis die Avatare irgendwann wieder fast gar nicht angezeigt werden und auch deutlich weniger Bilder sichtbar sind.


----------



## turbosnake (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Ich finde es ja sehr erstaunlich das ihr weiter auf ForumRunner setzt,  aber die Software ist eigentlich egal.
Nur fehlen dort ja einige Funktion wie zB das Liken von Beiträgen und das geht mit dem Vanilla Tapatalk.
So wirklich verstehen kann ich das nicht.


----------



## Olstyle (19. Juni 2013)

Tapatalk erlaubt(-e?) dafür likes in Bereichen wo es eigentlich nicht möglich sein sollte.
Da würde ich als Betreiber auch lieber auf das Feature verzichten als es "unkontrolliert" an zu bieten.

Auch kenne ich die Preise von Tapatalk für Forenbetreiber nicht. Ich kann mir aber gut vorstellen dass man als Marktführer ein paar € mehr nimmt als Forenrunner.


----------



## Klarostorix (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Trotzdem ist es mehr als ärgerlich, wenn der Bug mit den (Avatar-)Bildern schon ewig lang besteht (habe die App lange Zeit genutzt) und einfach nichts passiert. Seitdem ich Tapatalk nutze, bin ich solche Probleme los. Das bisschen Mehrkosten sollte man für eine saubere App schon in Kauf nehmen mMn.


----------



## Olstyle (19. Juni 2013)

Weist du denn ob es wirklich nur "ein bisschen" ist?


----------



## Klarostorix (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Nein  aber mehr als ein paar Prozent können es doch fast nicht sein?


----------



## Olstyle (19. Juni 2013)

Mich würden ehrlich gesagt 50-100% nicht wundern.

Abgesehen von dem Bilderproblem vermisse ich in der Forenrunner App jedenfalls nichts was Tapatalk(in der aktuellen Beta) bietet.
Das Moderationsmenü ist z.B. bei beiden Apps gleich bescheiden. Ich hab nur die Wahl zwischen PermaBan und melden Oo.


----------



## ZAM (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich hab nur die Wahl zwischen PermaBan


 
Reicht doch


----------



## Olstyle (20. Juni 2013)

Zu deinen Zeiten vielleicht, aber da konnte man so einen Ban auch noch mit einem mehr oder minder jugendfreien ugly versehen und hat noch nicht einmal eine Beschwerde, geschweige denn eine Klage bekommen .


----------



## turbosnake (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Mir sind gerade die beiden Hauptnegativpunkte eurer App eingefallen.
1) Man kann keine Spoiler öffnen
2) Man sieht Beitragsanfänge in der Übersicht hat aber keine Chance sie komplett zu lesen, sofern sie auf der Ignore steht.

Beides hat Tapatalk besser gelöst.


----------



## ZAM (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Mir sind gerade die beiden Hauptnegativpunkte eurer App eingefallen.
> 1) Man kann keine Spoiler öffnen
> 2) Man sieht Beitragsanfänge in der Übersicht hat aber keine Chance sie komplett zu lesen, sofern sie auf der Ignore steht.
> 
> Beides hat Tapatalk besser gelöst.


 
Auch Forum Runner ist nicht "unsere App", sondern ebenfalls ein Anbieter. Sollte etwas hier nicht funktionieren, ist das Warten auf einen Patch die einzige Lösung. Tapatalk steht übrigens Alternativ ebenfalls zur Verfügung.

Gruß


----------



## danomat (24. Juni 2013)

Bei ios kann ich spoiler anschauen. Einfach auf den text tatschen dann geht quasi ne neue seite auf wo man den code sieht und dann klicken


----------



## turbosnake (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Super Lösung wenn man mobil unterwegs ist und man Traffic sparen muss.



> Auch Forum Runner ist nicht "unsere App", sondern ebenfalls ein Anbieter. Sollte etwas hier nicht funktionieren, ist das Warten auf einen Patch die einzige Lösung. Tapatalk steht übrigens Alternativ ebenfalls zur Verfügung.


Steht aber eurer Name drunter und das die es seit mind 1 Jahr  es nicht schaffen diese Grundlegenden Funktionen einzubauen zeugt nicht von Qualität.


----------



## ZAM (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Steht aber eurer Name drunter und das die es seit mind 1 Jahr  es nicht schaffen diese Grundlegenden Funktionen einzubauen zeugt nicht von Qualität.


 
*Edit* Ich revidiere nochmal meine Aussage, Lesen bildet ^^ Ich habe das "die" überlesen. ^^
Ja, schade, dass die Anpassungen teilweise echt lange dauern. Wir würden u.U. Anpassungen vornehmen, aber das wäre IMMER am Core des Plugins, d.h. sobald die Hersteller wieder etwas Patchen, dann war der Aufwand für die Katz, darum nehmen wir keine Änderungen an den Codes von Drittanbietern vor.


----------



## DaStash (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Dann müsst ihr wohl selber ne App schreiben. 

MfG


----------



## Jack ONeill (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



DaStash schrieb:


> Dann müsst ihr wohl selber ne App schreiben.
> 
> MfG


 

Die läuft dann mit sicherheit auch besser wenn die von PCGH kommt

mfg


----------



## ZAM (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Laut Tapatalk ist ab sofort "Tapatalk for Windows Phone now available", falls es jemand ausprobieren möchte/kann. ^^

*Edit* Die letzte Tapatalk-Version wurde auch eben eingespielt.


----------



## Painkiller (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Was ein nettes Feature für die App wäre, ist der Zugriff auf die Pinnwand.


----------



## Abufaso (9. Juli 2013)

Genau wie der Gefällt-Mir Button


----------



## Klartext (9. Juli 2013)

Ich finde es etwas störend, das der Schriftzug beim öffnen der App "Sie sind angemeldet als..." direkt über der Leiste unten ist und man so nicht direkt die Anzahl der Nachrichten und Abos sieht..


----------



## ZAM (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



Abufaso schrieb:


> Genau wie der Gefällt-Mir Button


 
Der gehört zum SEO-System, das von den Apps nicht genutzt wird.

Nochmal zu den Sonderwünschen: Die Funktionen im Forum sind abhängig von dem, was die beiden Hersteller der verwendeten Foren-Mobil-Apps anbieten.


----------



## Olstyle (9. Juli 2013)

"Gefällt mir" macht Tapatalk doch. Nur dass man es auch in Foren anwenden kann wo es gar nicht vorgesehen ist.


----------



## ZAM (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



Olstyle schrieb:


> "Gefällt mir" macht Tapatalk doch. Nur dass man es auch in Foren anwenden kann wo es gar nicht vorgesehen ist.


 
Ok, interessant, Plugin grad gesehen. ^^ 
Inwiefern nicht vorgesehen?


----------



## DaStash (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



ZAM schrieb:


> Der gehört zum SEO-System, das von den Apps nicht genutzt wird.
> 
> Nochmal zu den Sonderwünschen: Die Funktionen im Forum sind abhängig von dem, was die beiden Hersteller der verwendeten Foren-Mobil-Apps anbieten.


Ok, ich verstehe das. Dann passt aber auch eure Forenregeln an, denn da wird explizit die Nutzung des Gefällt mir buttons erwünscht um Beiträge welche lediglich der Zustimmung dienen, wie sign etc., nicht mehr einen Thread vollspammen und als selbiges auch behandelt werden. Nicht das wir da unnötig in Konflikt mit den Modis kommen.  

MFG


----------



## Olstyle (10. Juli 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Inwiefern nicht vorgesehen?


Ich hab zum Beispiel heute morgen im Auto Thread einen Like verteilt. Da sich der Thread in der Rumpelkammer befindet, ist die Funktion dort aber bei Browser-Forenansicht gar nicht vorhanden.


----------



## ZAM (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich hab zum Beispiel heute morgen im Auto Thread einen Like verteilt. Da sich der Thread in der Rumpelkammer befindet, ist die Funktion dort aber bei Browser-Forenansicht gar nicht vorhanden.


 
D.h. Tapatalk oder Forum Runner pfeifen auf irgendwelche restriktiven Einstellungen? Mh.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Juli 2013)

Ich vermute(!) mal, dass Stephan da nur die Sichtbarkeit des Buttons und nicht den Zugriff abgeschaltet hatte.


----------



## Pokerclock (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Der Rumpelkammer wurde absichtlich die Möglichkeit genommen den Like-Button zu verwenden. Grund: Missbrauch der Funktion, insbesondere zu befürchten im Laberthread.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Juli 2013)

So der Plan, aber mir Tapatalk geht es aktuell halt trotzdem .


----------



## crusherd (16. Juli 2013)

Hey,

Hab da ein kleines Problem mit der pcghx-app. Vor kurzem bin ich von einem Xperia Arc auf das Galaxy S3 gewechselt. Auf dem Arc lief die App ohne Probleme, jedoch bekomme ich auf dem Galaxy bei jedem Start das angehängte Bild. Ab und an kann ich sogar auf die übergeordneten Foren von Forumrunner zugreifen.

Gruß
crusherd

Edit:
Erst das Löschen des Bilder-Caches nach einer gewissen Zeit führt zum gewohnten Anblick mit den blauen und grauen X en.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

das einzige, was mich momentan an der pcghx app stört ist, dass keine benachrichtigungen bei einem pinnwandeintrag angezeigt werden. gibt es vielleicht die möglichkleit, dies zu integrieren?


----------



## Gothic1806 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Das einzige was mich an der PCGHX App stört ist das es sie nicht für Windows Phone 8 gibt .

Wieso eigentlich nicht ?

Mfg  Markus


----------



## ZAM (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



Gothic1806 schrieb:


> Das einzige was mich an der PCGHX App stört ist das es sie nicht für Windows Phone 8 gibt .
> 
> Wieso eigentlich nicht ?
> 
> Mfg  Markus


 
Forumrunner bietet es nicht an. Tapatalk hingegen seit ein paar Wochen schon (ist hier auch integriert).


----------



## B_R_O_C_K_E (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Glaub es passt jetzt nicht wirklich zu meinen Vorrednern aber betrifft die pcgh-extreme App für Ios. Warum ist es nicht möglich, dass diese läd, wenn man nur Edge-Netz hat ? Mit 3G funktioniert dies einwandfrei und ja, es gibt noch Leute, bei denen im ländlichen Bereich kein 3G Flächendeckend verfügbar ist


----------



## Raikoon2912 (1. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Eine PCGH App wäre der Hammer


----------



## Der Maniac (2. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



Raikoon2912 schrieb:


> Eine PCGH App wäre der Hammer


 
Fürs Forum? Gibt es! Oder meinst du für die Zeitschrift? Gibt es so ähnlich^^ Google und die beiden Appstores (Google/Apple) helfen da :p


----------



## Himmelskrieger (10. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



ZAM schrieb:


> Forumrunner bietet es nicht an. Tapatalk hingegen seit ein paar Wochen schon (ist hier auch integriert).


 
Gibs auch eine kostenlose alternative die funktioniert für Windows Phone 8?, außer den Browser?


----------



## Axonia (6. September 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Ich habe mir jetzt nicht alle 41 Seiten durchgelesen, aber wird die Pinnwand noch in die App integriert ? 
Das ist das einzige was mich derzeit an der App stört/nervt, weil es sehr umständlich ist. Ansonsten


----------



## Klarostorix (6. September 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Was mich mal interessieren würde: Kann man es nicht so einrichten, dass, wenn man im Webbrowser die PCGH-Seite besucht und dann dort einen Link zu einem Forums-Thread anklickt, eine Option erscheint, diesen Thread mit Tapatalk oder der PCGHX-App zu öffnen?


----------



## BlackNeo (7. September 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



Klarostorix schrieb:


> Was mich mal interessieren würde: Kann man es nicht so einrichten, dass, wenn man im Webbrowser die PCGH-Seite besucht und dann dort einen Link zu einem Forums-Thread anklickt, eine Option erscheint, diesen Thread mit Tapatalk oder der PCGHX-App zu öffnen?


 
Genau DAS häte ich auch gerne, dann wäre ich mit der App schon fast 100% zufrieden (die Pinnwand fehlt noch, mit der wäre die App super ).


----------



## ZAM (9. September 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



Klarostorix schrieb:


> Was mich mal interessieren würde: Kann man es nicht so einrichten, dass, wenn man im Webbrowser die PCGH-Seite besucht und dann dort einen Link zu einem Forums-Thread anklickt, eine Option erscheint, diesen Thread mit Tapatalk oder der PCGHX-App zu öffnen?


 
Auf der www-Seite kommt der Hinweis zur Mobil-Version.
Im Forum sollte der Hinweis auf Forumrunner kommen, Tapatalk ist zwar ebenfalls integriert, aber nur sekundär (d.h. der Hinweis ist deaktiviert), da die beiden Erkennungen im simultanen Betrieb sonst "nerven" würden.


----------



## milesdavis (10. September 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

*Fehlermeldung:*
Es geht um die Umsetzung u. a. vom *Euro-Zeichen*. Es wird über die Android-App auf meinem HTC Sensation (Original ROM, Version 4.0.3) korrekt eingegeben und nach dem Speichern aber wird es zu *€*, was ja eigentlich nicht falsch ist, sondern es geht hier ja schlicht um die Kodierung (UTF-8).
Ich nehme an, dass nicht nur für das EURO-Zeichen gilt, sondern auch für andere Sonderzeichen.


----------



## ZAM (10. September 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



milesdavis schrieb:


> *Fehlermeldung:*
> Es geht um die Umsetzung u. a. vom *Euro-Zeichen*. Es wird über die Android-App auf meinem HTC Sensation (Original ROM, Version 4.0.3) korrekt eingegeben und nach dem Speichern aber wird es zu *€*, was ja eigentlich nicht falsch ist, sondern es geht hier ja schlicht um die Kodierung (UTF-8).
> Ich nehme an, dass nicht nur für das EURO-Zeichen gilt, sondern auch für andere Sonderzeichen.


 
Muss ich das jetzt an Forumrunner.com oder Tapatalk.com weitergeben?  Welches von beiden nutzt du?


----------



## milesdavis (11. September 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Muss ich das jetzt an Forumrunner.com oder Tapatalk.com weitergeben?  Welches von beiden nutzt du?



Ich nutze die normale Android-App. Tapatalk hab ich noch nie benutzt...


----------



## ZAM (11. September 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



milesdavis schrieb:


> Ich nutze die normale Android-App. Tapatalk hab ich noch nie benutzt...


 
Ich weiß leider nicht, was genau das sein soll.


----------



## Olstyle (11. September 2013)

Das Problem hat die Forumrunner app. Gibt man das Euro Symbol ein wird es durch "EUR" dargestellt. Die App zeigt dass dann auch als Symbol an, der Browser aber nicht.

Test weil ich mit der App online bin: Euro: € Pfund: £  Yen: ¥

(Moto Milestone 2 mit CM10.1)


----------



## milesdavis (13. September 2013)

Ist also in Arbeit?


----------



## ZAM (13. September 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



milesdavis schrieb:


> Ist also in Arbeit?


 
Kann ich dir nicht sagen, konnte dazu im Supportforum des App-Entwicklers bisher nichts finden und ein Update des Plugins ist auch schon länger her.


----------



## Own3r (24. September 2013)

Steht schon fest, wann ein Update der App für iOS 7 kommt?


----------



## ZAM (24. September 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Siehe Antwort über deinem Beitrag.


----------



## hempsmoker (10. Oktober 2013)

Hey liebes pcgh-team. 

Ich hab da ein kleines Problem mit der App fürs Forum. Wenn ich in einem Unterforum (z. B. Battlefield) in einem thread bin und dann auf die "zurück" Taste vom Handy drücke, werde ich immer eine Ebene weiter zurück geworfen.  Also nicht ins Battlefield-Forum sondern direkt in das Actionspiele-Forum.  

Das nervt schon ein  wenig, da ich dann immer erst wieder das ganze Battlefield-Forum neu laden muss.

Ich verwende die aktuellste Version der App auf dem Galaxy S3.


----------



## meik19081999 (11. Oktober 2013)

Es währe toll das wenn man sich auf der android app jemanden sein profil sieht das man direkt sieht ob er online ist und die sign von der person auch sehen könnte
Ansonsten : wieso läuft die app auf android so viel unperformanter als auf ios?


----------



## ryzen1 (13. Oktober 2013)

Wenn ich einen Beitrag zitieren oder editieren möchte, wird die komplette Formatierung des Textes verworfen. 
Irgendwer ähnliches Problem?


----------



## Painkiller (19. Oktober 2013)

Moin! 

Liegen bekannte Probleme mit der Profilansicht vor?
Ein paar Leute haben sich bei mir gemeldet. 

Zitat: "Sie haben keine Rechte, um auf diese Seite zuzugreifen"

Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, ist das nicht das erste mal das solche Probleme auftreten. 

Kann es sein, das man erst eine bestimmte Anzahl an Posts braucht, damit das freigeschaltet wird? 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## ZAM (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Morgen,

das letzte Zugriffsproblem lag an der Umstellung des Logins, das war kurz nach der Umstellung und ist seitdem behoben.
Was Tapatalk und Forumrunner zwischendurch so machen kann ich nicht sagen, das wird von uns nicht entwickelt. Zu den Zugriffsproblemen brauche ich 1-2 Beispielnamen, um nachzuschauen, ob vielleicht irgendwas generell mit deren Rechten nicht stimmt.

Gruß


----------



## Painkiller (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

@ ZAM

Du bekommst eine PN. 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## hempsmoker (8. November 2013)

hempsmoker schrieb:


> Hey liebes pcgh-team.
> 
> Ich hab da ein kleines Problem mit der App fürs Forum. Wenn ich in einem Unterforum (z. B. Battlefield) in einem thread bin und dann auf die "zurück" Taste vom Handy drücke, werde ich immer eine Ebene weiter zurück geworfen.  Also nicht ins Battlefield-Forum sondern direkt in das Actionspiele-Forum.
> 
> ...



So. Ein knapper Monat ist rum und keinerlei Reaktion. Das Problem besteht weiterhin,  auch eine Neuinstallation der App hat nichts gebracht. Bin ich der einzige der das Problem hat?


----------



## meik19081999 (8. November 2013)

hempsmoker schrieb:


> So. Ein knapper Monat ist rum und keinerlei Reaktion. Das Problem besteht weiterhin,  auch eine Neuinstallation der App hat nichts gebracht. Bin ich der einzige der das Problem hat?



Habe dieses problem auch. Aber erstmal sollte die app genau so gut laufen auf android wie auf ios.
Aber des oben genannte problem stört auch
Gruß


----------



## ZAM (13. November 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Beitrag #421 ist leider weiterhin aktuell.


----------



## crusherd (13. November 2013)

Hi,

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem von mir geschilderten Problem aus? Beim zweiten öffnen der App werden die blauen und weißen Xe und Profilbilder nicht mehr geladen. Erst durch löschen des Cache werden sie für eine Sitzung wieder angezeigt. Es ist dabei egal, ob man eingeloggt ist oder nicht. 
Auf die Dauer geht das leider ins Datenvolumen.

Gruß
crusherd


----------



## danomat (14. November 2013)

Iphone 5 ios 7.xx (aktuell)   
Mir fällt auf dass ich mit der app beim beiträge editieren die formatierung neu machen muss.  

Der ganze text wird dann komplett als block formatiert.  
 Das ist sehr nervig wenn man viel zeit für absätze und tabstopps investiert und die dann alle weg sind  

Test  

Test  

Test


----------



## ryzen1 (14. November 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



danomat schrieb:


> Iphone 5 ios 7.xx (aktuell)
> Mir fällt auf dass ich mit der app beim beiträge editieren die formatierung neu machen muss.
> 
> Der ganze text wird dann komplett als block formatiert.
> ...


 
Jap hab ich auch schon geschrieben. Ist echt sehr sehr nervig. Aber bis jetzt noch keine Rückinfo.


----------



## ZAM (14. November 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Nochmal: Wir basteln nicht an den Foren-Mobile-Apps rum, sondern nutzen die Patches der Hersteller. An Fremd-Plugins von noch nicht eingestellten Modulen herumzubasteln ist genau so ineffizient wie am Kernsystem des Forums rum zuschrauben, denn jeder Hotfix des jeweiligen Herstellers macht die Arbeit obsolet.

Das Tapatalk-Plugin wird recht häufig gepatcht, zu Forum Runner gab es jedoch bis auf einen Sicherheitsfix schon seit März kein Feature-Update mehr. Wir prüfen das regelmäßig und bekommen auch Informationen, wenn Patches verfügbar sind.


----------



## hempsmoker (14. November 2013)

Taugt das tapatalk was? Dann wäre vielleicht ein Umstieg die bessere Lösung.


----------



## orca113 (14. November 2013)

Hallo mal eben zur Info:

Die App stürzt häufig ab in der neusten Version auf der aktuellsten IOS Version.


----------



## DrSin (14. November 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Meiner Meinung nach ist Tapatalk die einzig wahre app, nutzte die App seit 3 Jahren und bin glücklich.


----------



## hempsmoker (14. November 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Hab mir die free version jetzt auch mal gezogen.  Bin positiv überrascht! Wenn ich den zurück-Button vom galaxy s3 benutze fliege ich aber leider sogar ganz zum Anfang vom Forum zurück. Aber dafür gibt's oben ja so ein Navigations-Button um in verschiedene Ebenen zu wechseln. Und siehe da: sogar spoiler Tags funktionieren. Etwas was die Forum runner app seit Beginn (!) nicht kann....


----------



## Olstyle (28. November 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

@ZAM laut Rückmeldung im Android Thread stimmen die Berechtigungen beim Bilderupload über Tapatalk nicht. Ich kann welche hochladen, "Normaluser" aber anscheinend nicht.


----------



## ZAM (28. November 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



Olstyle schrieb:


> @ZAM laut Rückmeldung im Android Thread stimmen die Berechtigungen beim Bilderupload über Tapatalk nicht. Ich kann welche hochladen, "Normaluser" aber anscheinend nicht.


 
Es sind keine Einschränkenden Einstellungen definiert und die statische Konfiguration ist Tapatalk-Standard, zudem ist die letzte verfügbare Version installiert. Also kann man hier nur auf ein Update warten.


----------



## Olstyle (28. November 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Scheint aber wohl doch ein Bedienfehler zu sein
 http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...96904-android-stammtisch-192.html#post5906826


----------



## Shona (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Wer ist den für ein Update der App verantwortlich den seit dem ich KitKat auf meinem Nexus 4 habe sehe ich die Buttons unten nur noch zur hälfte und sie lassen sie auch kaum noch drücken bzw. sehr schwer den richtigen Punkt zu treffen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



Shona schrieb:


> Wer ist den für ein Update der App verantwortlich



Der jeweilige Hersteller der App.


----------



## m4rshm4llow (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Habe das selbe Problem, dachte schon das läge an der Cyanogenmod-Nightly. Wäre schön wenn das mal gefixt wird.
Handy: Samsung Galaxy S2 i9100G mit Android 4.4 (Cyanogenmod 11 Nightly)


----------



## ZAM (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



m4rshm4llow schrieb:


> Wäre schön wenn das mal gefixt wird.



Finde ich auch.  Aber das letzte Update beinhaltete nur folgendes:

```
support advanced quote
enable registration switch for byo
update smart banner
fix table and color bbcode display issue
fix push notification not work problem
fix a db error
fix invalid upload permission issue
fix push interface issue
fix compatibility issue with php4
```


----------



## Shona (29. Januar 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Finde ich auch.  Aber das letzte Update beinhaltete nur folgendes:
> 
> support advanced quote
> enable registration switch for byo
> ...


Das update ist aber uralt, habe seit dem ich 4.4 habe  ich kein  update bekommen. werde wohl doch  och auf dieses taptalk umsteigen müssen wenn man solch eine app nicht aktuell halten kann...da frag ich mich dann auch warum man feedback geben soll wenn es eh  iemanden interessiert


----------



## ZAM (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



Shona schrieb:


> da frag ich mich dann auch warum man feedback geben soll wenn es eh  iemanden interessiert



Do not blame the messenger.


----------



## m4rshm4llow (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Gerade auf Tapatalk umgestiegen, ist echt besser. Wäre ja bei der hauseigenen App geblieben aber hier kommt ja kein Feedback bezüglich des 4.4 Bugs.

Blöd wenn man durch sowas zur Konkurrenz getrieben wird und dann merkt das die sogar besser ist.


----------



## ZAM (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Ihr versteht das falsch - die andere Version ist auch nur ein Plugin.
Bei Fehlern können wir nur prüfen, ob irgendwas davon von uns ausgeht. Weil wir das Forum aber nicht in den Bereichen anfassen, obliegt das Reparieren vorrangig den Herstellern der Plugins, nicht uns. Wir patchen nur, sobald die Patches verfügbar sind.


----------



## m4rshm4llow (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Ah achso, hab nicht den ganzen Thread durchgelesen.
Dann trifft meine Kritik ja die falschen, tut mir Leid


----------



## rene75 (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Hallo weiss jetzt nicht ob ich hier richtig bin, vielleicht kann mir hier jemand helfen. Kann seit meinen letzten Passwort wechsel, nicht mehr bei Pcgh mit dem Smartphone (Android) online gehen,mit dem Pc geht es wunderbar wie immer, mit dem Smartphone sagt es mir jetzt inkorrekter Login. Weiss jemand eine Lösung???



MfG


----------



## hempsmoker (4. Februar 2014)

Versuch mal im Anwendungsmanager von Android bei der PCGH-App die Daten und den Cache zu löschen.  Vielleicht geht's danach wieder.


----------



## ZAM (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Hast du den Passwortwechsel über die Tapatalk- oder Forum-Runner-App gemacht? Das wäre leider ganz schlecht, das synchronisiert dann nämlich nicht mit unserem Community-Netzwerk und der Login funktioniert nicht mehr. Das Passwort einfach direkt über die Webseite ändern, dann sollte es klappen.
Alternativ: Siehe den Beitrag von hempsmoker über mir


----------



## rene75 (4. Februar 2014)

Danke für die Antworten, ich hatte aber das Passwort über die Webseite geändert.

Habe nochmal ein neues Passwort erstellt, jetzt ist wieder alles iiiOOO Danke.


----------



## GxGamer (5. März 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Ich hab da mal ne Frage, ich wollt mir die App installieren, bin dann aber davor zurückgeschreckt, weil sie Zugriff auf die Kameras haben möchte.
Da wollte ich mal fragen, wieso die Zugang zu den Kameras haben will...


----------



## Olstyle (5. März 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Weil man Bilder hochladen kann  .


----------



## Soldat0815 (28. März 2014)

Glaub da stimmt was nicht mit der unteren Leiste.
Xperia Z1compact mit KitKat.


----------



## Der Maniac (29. März 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Ist ein bekanntes Problem, passiert auch auf so gut wie allen Nexus Geräten (4 und neuer glaub ich). Muss der App-Hersteller fixxen (und das ist _nicht_ PCGH, sondern Forumrunner)


----------



## Zeus18 (31. März 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Also ich finde es ist eine echt Klasse App. Ich benutze sie immer wenn ich unterwegs bin und bin vollkommen zufrieden damit. Ich habe keinerlei Probleme damit und es echt nur weiter empfehlen.


----------



## Stryke7 (2. April 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Steht eigentlich irgendwann mal eine WP-App an?   Microsoft hat im Mobilfunkbereich mittlerweile immerhin halb so viel Geräte wie Apple ...  Tendenz stark aufholend.


----------



## ZAM (3. April 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Tapatalk unterstützt wohl schon Windows Phones. Forum Runner offenbar noch nicht.


----------



## Stryke7 (3. April 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Tapatalk soll laut den Bewertungen im Store aber noch ziemlich unterirdisch umgesetzt sein, weshalb ich mir das nicht holen wollte.  Da kann ich noch eher übers Handy den PC benutzen  

Aber eine richtige, funktionierende App wäre trotzdem schöner


----------



## Zeus18 (3. April 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Ja und wozu denn Tapatalk, es funzt doch alles schon so.


----------



## ryzen1 (3. April 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



Zeus18 schrieb:


> Ja und wozu denn Tapatalk, es funzt doch alles schon so.


 
Jo bis auf die nervige nicht vorhandene Textformatierung beim zitieren oder bearbeiten.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. April 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Ja jut da kann ich mich jetzt nicht beklagen, denn die habe ich schließlich nicht.


----------



## Abufaso (6. April 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Vor allem bei Android fehlen der PCGHX App gegenüber der für iOS einige Funktionen, da ist die gratis Tapatalk App vorzuziehen


----------



## TechBone (6. April 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

kommt auch noch eine für Windows phone 8.0(1)?


----------



## ryzen1 (6. April 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Hab mir jetzt auch mal Tapatalk angeschaut. Gefällt mir auf jedenfall besser als die PCGHX App


----------



## mayo (7. April 2014)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Glaub da stimmt was nicht mit der unteren Leiste.
> Xperia Z1compact mit KitKat.



Hab ich seit dem neuesten update auf dem s4 auch...


----------



## TechBone (7. April 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Ich dachte die gibt's für Windows? phone?


----------



## ZAM (8. April 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



TechBone schrieb:


> Ich dachte die gibt's für Windows? phone?


 
Tapatalk schon - Forum Runner nicht.


----------



## TechBone (8. April 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



ZAM schrieb:


> Tapatalk schon - Forum Runner nicht.


 
Wie Schade.(PCGHX-App)

installiere ich mir aber, Tapatalk


----------



## BxBender (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

BUH, ich möchte eine WINDOWS-APP!  Büdde büdde büdde!


----------



## hendrosch (8. Mai 2014)

An die Ios Nutzer: habt ihr auch das Problem das wenn man einen Beitrag bearbeitet, die Absätze darin in 1 o. 2 Leerzeichen umgewandelt werden?
Ich hab das Problem bei meinem iPhone 4 seit einiger Zeit.


----------



## Cleriker (20. Mai 2014)

Hallo, 
Ich habe seit gestern Abend Android 4.4.2 auf meinem One M7. Seitdem ist die Menüleiste unten, nur noch halb zu sehen. Der untere Teil wird von einem schwarzen Balken überdeckt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das selbe Phänomen habe ich schon länger beim Nexus 7 Tablet meiner Frau beobachtet, aber gedacht, dass es an diesem selbst liegt.
Ist euch dieses Problem bereits bekannt und viel wichtiger noch, könnt ihr das beheben?


----------



## ZAM (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ist euch dieses Problem bereits bekannt und viel wichtiger noch, könnt ihr das beheben?



Leider Nein und Leider Nein.


----------



## Cleriker (20. Mai 2014)

Gibt's Alternativen? Allein schon mit Bezug auf das von mir gewählte, dunkle Farbschema?


----------



## ZAM (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Tapatalk ist ich glaube auch dunkel. ^^


----------



## mayo (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Ja ist es auch...


----------



## Ruhrpott (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich habe seit gestern Abend Android 4.4.2 auf meinem One M7. Seitdem ist die Menüleiste unten, nur noch halb zu sehen. Der untere Teil wird von einem schwarzen Balken überdeckt.
> 
> 
> ...


 

Genau das selbe Problem habe ich auch - Samsung Note 3 mit Android 4.4.2

Sieht aus wie eine schlechte Portierung einer Iphone App


----------



## iKimi22 (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Ich kann mich bei Tapatalk gar nicht anmelden, obwohl ich die Zugangsdaten genau weiß :O


----------



## Teutonnen (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Ich habe mal eine Frage betreffend der App (für Android) - ist es möglich, irgendwie eine Signatur der Art "Geschrieben von Teutonnen über die PCGH-App" in den eigenen Postings erscheinen zu lassen? Ich kann zum Beispiel keine Links posten, weil ich diese zuerst suchen müsste (mit 1GB Monatsvolumen ist das nicht gerade vorteilhaft und die Geschwindigkeit ist teilweise auch hervorragend. An manchen Orten braucht das Forum hier schon mal 2-3 Minuten, um ein Thema zu laden). Daraufhin kommt in fast jedem zweiten Threads als Nächstes ein "links?" - "app mit beschränktem Volumen, sorry". 

Hab irgendwie das Gefühl, dass ich damit eher den Thread zuspamme als wirklich was zum Thema beizutragen.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (31. Juli 2014)

Die App sollte die Bilder schneller laden. . Obwohl ich neben meinen Fritzbox stehe, muss ich manchmal ne Minute oder mehr warten bis die Bider da sind --- außerdem sind die (sogar vergrößert) sehr klein.

Teutonnen hat Recht  so was wäre echt toll --- bin auch sehr oft mit dem Handy unterwegs (jetzt auch)


----------



## Cleriker (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Ja, ich glaube schon. Man kann die Signatur aber auch deaktivieren.


----------



## Cleriker (31. Juli 2014)

Test der Signatur.


----------



## Teutonnen (4. August 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

@Cleriker ich sehe nur das hier als deine Signatur, falls dir das hilft:
Stephan Wilke: "Hauptplatinen,  die von Anwendern mit  Bohrlöchern versehen werden, neigen  überdurchschnittlich oft dazu,  danach grundsätzlich nicht mehr zu  funktionieren."


----------



## Cleriker (4. August 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Wieso mir hilft? Es ging dabei um deine Frage. Ich habe diesen Post mit der app geschrieben. Wenn du den zitierten Text also lesen konntest, ist es auch möglich, dort den von dir gewünschten stehen zu lassen.


----------



## orca113 (4. August 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Meiner Meinung nach stürzt die iphone App immernoch relativ häufig ab in der aktuellen Version.

Es kam auch ewig kein Update mehr.


----------



## Teutonnen (7. August 2014)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Wieso mir hilft? Es ging dabei um deine Frage. Ich habe diesen Post mit der app geschrieben. Wenn du den zitierten Text also lesen konntest, ist es auch möglich, dort den von dir gewünschten stehen zu lassen.



Ob's dir bei der Frage hilft. 

Wo hast du das denn reingeschrieben? Normal in die Signatur?


----------



## Cleriker (7. August 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Ja, in die Signatur.


----------



## Klarostorix (7. August 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Ganz ehrlich, die App ist mittlerweile einfach hoffnungslos veraltet und ich empfehle jedem die Nutzung von Tapatalk.


----------



## danomat (7. August 2014)

Ich bin eigentlich recht zufrieden mit. Einzig beim bearbeiten eines beitrags sind alle formatierungen weg mit ios.


----------



## Cleriker (8. August 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Tapatalk hat auch so seine Probleme. Warum bekomme ich beispielsweise noch Benachrichtigungen über neue Beiträge, während ich in der app bin. Sogar von Beiträgen, die ich längst gelesen habe. Das schlimmste jedoch ist die Tatsache, dass wenn ich die app bereits offen habe und den tab minimiere (also einmal auf hometaste oder ein anderes Programm) und dann nicht über den taskmanager, sondern über die Verknüpfung ins Programm will, dann schließt er die aktuelle Sitzung und öffnet die app erneut.


----------



## donma08 (8. August 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Liegt aber an der Tapa App! Welche Version hast du? In 4.7.3. ist der "Schliessen-Bug" wieder behoben worden.


----------



## ragon000 (8. August 2014)

Die iOS app sollte ein neues Design bekommen


----------



## orca113 (8. August 2014)

danomat schrieb:


> Ich bin eigentlich recht zufrieden mit. Einzig beim bearbeiten eines beitrags sind alle formatierungen weg mit ios.



Ja kann ich bestätigen. 

Wie sieht es denn mal wieder mit einem Update aus? Gibt's die App auch für Windows Phone?


----------



## ZAM (8. August 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



orca113 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mal wieder mit einem Update aus? Gibt's die App auch für Windows Phone?


 
Tapatalk gibt es für Windows Phone, Forumrunner nicht. Updates der Apps? Tjo - die Hersteller lassen da nichts verlauten, wobei Tapatalk sehr oft patchen, das Plugin-Update fürs Forum für die letzte Version spielen wir heute noch ein, das wird aber vermutlich keine Auswirkung auf irgendwelche Darstellung der App haben.


----------



## orca113 (8. August 2014)

Wird es die pcgh app auch nicht geben für Windows Phone?


----------



## ZAM (8. August 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



orca113 schrieb:


> Wird es die pcgh app auch nicht geben für Windows Phone?


 
Das können nur die Entwickler von Forumrunner beantworten.


----------



## Teutonnen (9. August 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ja, in die Signatur.


 
Dann fällt das raus - ich schreib doch nicht jedes Mal meine Signatur neu, wenn ich mich hier ab- und wieder anmelde.  Bliebe eigentlich nur ein Zweitaccount der Sorte "Teutonnen@App", was die Regeln natürlich wieder verbieten.


----------



## Cleriker (9. August 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

No, das verstehst du falsch, glaube ich. In der tapatalk APP gibts in den Einstellungen die Möglichkeit, eine Signatur anzuzeigen. Das ist nicht die gleiche wie am PC, ohne APP.


----------



## Teutonnen (13. August 2014)

Tapatalk?


----------



## xXSironimoXx (19. August 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Tapatalk?



Hallo 
Wie schreibe ich in der app eine Antwort oder starte einen neuen thread? 
Hab kein Menü Button an meinem Handy 
Falls es nur so funktioniert wäre es blöd 
Habe Android 4.4


----------



## donma08 (20. August 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Im Forum von links nach rechts reinwischen, dann haste dein Menü


----------



## Cleriker (20. August 2014)

Das wäre nur bei rapatalk so. Bei der PCGH X app, müsste so eine vertikal gestrichelte Linie irgendwo unten, oder oben sein.


----------



## donma08 (20. August 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Er fragte doch im Zitat nach Tapa


----------



## orca113 (25. August 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Hi zusammen. Nutze jetzt nach dem umstieg auf Windows Phone die App nicht mehr sondern Tapatalk. Langsam gewöhnt man sich dran. Ne App für WP wäre aber schön.


----------



## GxGamer (7. September 2014)

Ich nutze gerade mal die APP und wollte fragen ob es normal ist, wenn am unteren Bildrand ein Stück fehlt. Ich kann die Icons so nicht lesen. Beim tippen oder auch beim Start der APP fehlt nichts.


----------



## Cleriker (7. September 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Ist normal, ab Android 4.4.2. Hoffnung nicht in Sicht.


----------



## freezy94 (7. September 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Schade, dass das nicht gefixt wird.


----------



## GxGamer (8. September 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Achso, das erklärt wieso das erst mit 4.4 auftritt, bei 4.2 wars nit so. Naja.


----------



## Cook2211 (22. September 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Ist eigentlich irgendwann nochmal ein Update für die App geplant?
Nach dem Redesign von iOS mit der Version 7 wirkt die PCGHX App mittlerweile, wie ein Relikt aus grauer Vorzeit. Und mit iOS 8 gäbe es einige nützliche Dinge, die man realisieren könnte. Zum Beispiel den Login per Touch ID. Oder der Bilderupload direkt aus der Kamera-App.


----------



## ZAM (22. September 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich irgendwann nochmal ein Update für die App geplant?
> Nach dem Redesign von iOS mit der Version 7 wirkt die PCGHX App mittlerweile, wie ein Relikt aus grauer Vorzeit. Und mit iOS 8 gäbe es einige nützliche Dinge, die man realisieren könnte. Zum Beispiel den Login per Touch ID. Oder der Bilderupload direkt aus der Kamera-App.


 
Im Hersteller-Forum ist dazu nichts zu finden. Die Letzte Ankündigung zu irgendeinem Feature war im August 2013.


----------



## CSharper (22. September 2014)

*Komm nicht in die Mobile App*

Abend Leute 
Seit gestern Abend hab ich das Problem das ich nur noch mit dem WLAN die Mobile App starten kann sonst kommt immer dieser Fehler.


----------



## ZAM (22. September 2014)

*AW: Komm nicht in die Mobile App*



Nijo44 schrieb:


> Abend Leute
> Seit gestern Abend hab ich das Problem das ich nur noch mit dem WLAN die Mobile App starten kann sonst kommt immer dieser Fehler.


 
Wir hatten gerade Probleme mit ein paar der Server. Laufen jetzt aber wieder.


----------



## CSharper (22. September 2014)

Also bei mir in der Schweiz gehts immer noch nicht:S


----------



## Yutshi (5. November 2014)

Moin!
Ich mag mir gerade nicht über 500 Posts durchlesen, daher meine Frage:
Wenn ich online einen Artikel finde auf dem ich einen Kommentar schreiben möchte, in die PCGHX-APP gehe, suche ich mich dumm und dämlich um den entsprechenden Forenbereich zu finden. 
Gibt es da einen einfacheren Weg um direkt in einer News einen Kommentar zu schreiben?
Unter der entsprechenden News habe ich mobil nicht die Möglichkeit um direkt zu antworten - so wie auf'm PC.

Zu 95% ist es für mich keine News in der PCGHX-APP aufzufinden, sodass ich die Suche aufgebe und dann lieber am PC entsprechend antworte.

Aktuell nutze ich Android 4.3 samt Firefox 33.0


----------



## Olstyle (5. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Komischer Weg der aber zumindest mit Tapatalk funktioniert: Wenn man in die Desktopansicht wechselt ist der Kommentarbereich ein Link welcher beim auswählen als vB-Link erkannt und daher in der App geöffnet wird.


----------



## danomat (5. November 2014)

Ich wechsel mit dem handy einfach zur klassischen ansicht (desktopversion) und dann auf ersten kommentar lesen. Dann steht oben in welchen bereich die news steht


----------



## Yutshi (5. November 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Komischer Weg der aber zumindest mit Tapatalk funktioniert: Wenn man in die Desktopansicht wechselt ist der Kommentarbereich ein Link welcher beim auswählen als vB-Link erkannt und daher in der App geöffnet wird.






danomat schrieb:


> Ich wechsel mit dem handy einfach zur klassischen ansicht (desktopversion) und dann auf ersten kommentar lesen. Dann steht oben in welchen bereich die news steht


Vielen Dank! 
Das werde ich mal ausprobieren.
Was mich das ganze als dennoch etwas "umständlich" ansehen lässt ist, dass ich erst zur Desktopansicht wechseln muss um dann schreiben zu können. Ich gehe davon aus, dass es nicht umsonst eine angepasste mobile Seite gibt, denn wer ein begrenztes Monatsvolumen hat, könnte dabei schneller an die Grenzen stoßen - wenn man die ganzen Werbebanner etc. laden muss, dann kommt auf dem Handy nicht viel Freude auf.

Edit:
Tapatalk nutze ich nicht. 
Versuche ich über die Desktopansicht ins Forum zu gelangen (PCGHX-APP) startet bei mir automatisch der Play-Store und fragt, ob ich die App nicht gerne installieren möchte?!?
O.o ?!?

Ich hoffe mal, dass es die neue PCGH-Seite für den mobilen Einsatz besser macht und ich mich nicht gezwungen sehe noch die eine oder andere App wie Tapatalk installieren zu müssen um mal was schreiben zu können.


----------



## Olstyle (5. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Naja, die PCGHX-APP könnte eh bald endgültig erledigt sein:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/q...runner-app-eure-meinung-interessiert-uns.html


----------



## SmokeyX (24. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Ich habe ein Problem mit der App. Nach  der Umstellung kann ich nicht mehr Antworten und auch nicht auf den Marktplatz zugreifen. Ich bin ganz normal angemeldet, abmelden geht nicht Fehler "Permission denieded," Cash leeren hat nichts gebracht. 
System: Android 2.3.6


----------



## Marcimoto (24. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



SmokeyX schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Problem mit der App. Nach  der Umstellung kann ich nicht mehr Antworten und auch nicht auf den Marktplatz zugreifen. Ich bin ganz normal angemeldet, abmelden geht nicht Fehler "Permission denieded," Cash leeren hat nichts gebracht.
> System: Android 2.3.6



Haargenau gleiches Problem bei mir. 
Android 4.4.2
Zitieren funktioniert übrigens auch nicht. Ebenfalls "Permission denied".
Abhilfe schafft nur, über den Browser zu öffnen. 

Im übrigen fände ich es sehr schade, wenn die App eingestellt würde, ich finde sie einfach viel übersichtlicher als Tapatalk und die beiden einzigen großen Mankos sind mMn, dass man keine Signatur angezeigt bekommt und dass die Bilder häufig nicht geladen werden. 
Wenn dies und der aktuelle Bug behoben werden, wäre es die perfekte App, dann bräuchte es auch nicht zwingend weitere Updates, die ja sowieso schon seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr kommen ^^


----------



## SmokeyX (24. November 2014)

Bei mir hat sich das Problem von alleine erledigt.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Ich habe es mal gerade am Handy versucht und klappt wie vorhin auch, also ich kann ganz normal antworten.


----------



## ZAM (24. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



MarCy schrieb:


> Wenn dies und der aktuelle Bug behoben werden, wäre es die perfekte App, dann bräuchte es auch nicht zwingend weitere Updates, die ja sowieso schon seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr kommen ^^



Dazu muss man den Bauch eines Buddas reiben, fürchte ich. Wie du schon erwähnst kommt diesbezüglich kein Update und auf die APP selbst haben wir absolut keinen Einfluss oder Zugriff.


----------



## Marcimoto (24. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



SmokeyX schrieb:


> Bei mir hat sich das Problem von alleine erledigt.


Bei mir leider nicht. 
Im Ernst mal, da kommt seit über einem Jahr kein Update mehr und eine vermaledeite Wartungsarbeit crasht die ganze App...

@ZAM, wer hat denn dann Zugriff darauf und wird jedenfalls dieser neue Bug behoben?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (24. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Mensch PCGH, was ist das für ne Schei**? Ich kann keine Posts schreiben oder auf mein Profil mit der PCGHX App zugreifen. Ich habe die App auch schon neu installiert, Handy resettet usw.


----------



## micsterni14 (25. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Bei mir ebenfalls, sehr schade (milde gesagt) ...ich hoffe nur, so vermassel ich mir ein paar Marktplatzeinkäufe nicht!

Wäre vllt gut gewesen Kontakt zu den Menschen, die hinter der App stehen, aufgenommen zu haben bevor das ganze Update oder wie man es nennen will gemacht wurde.

Also so wie es jetzt gerade ist, ist es schlecht!

MfG


----------



## Olstyle (25. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Wenn man die Forenseite mit dem Browser besucht wird mittlerweile auch nicht mehr auf die PCGH APP sondern auf Tapatalk verwiesen...


----------



## Marcimoto (25. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn man die Forenseite mit dem Browser besucht wird mittlerweile auch nicht mehr auf die PCGH APP sondern auf Tapatalk verwiesen...


Was ein Mist. Ich versuche mich gerade mit Tapatalk anzufreunden, aber irgendwie will es nicht so ganz gelingen. Ich finde es viel unübersichtlicher, umständlicher und optisch weit weniger ansprechend gemacht, als die App


----------



## Freymuth (25. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Taptalk ausprobiert (als Alternative) - Taptalk wieder gelöscht. Was fürn Dreck. Wieso funktioniert die iOS APP nicht mehr einwandfrei!? Was mache ich jetzt während der Zugfahrt oder während ich irgendwo warten muss???

Ich bitte darum das das Problem unverzüglich behoben wird. Liegt ja anscheinend am "tollen" Forum Update...


----------



## -H1N1- (25. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Habe auch große Probleme mit der App ( kein Zugriff zum Marktplatz, keine Postings möglich usw.. Sitze grad in der Bahn und habe mir ForumFind installiert. Macht einen sehr guten Eindruck. Schaut es euch mal an.

*Sent from my A0001 using Forum Fiend v1.2.13.1.*


----------



## SmokeyX (25. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



MarCy schrieb:


> Bei mir leider nicht.
> Im Ernst mal, da kommt seit über einem Jahr kein Update mehr und eine vermaledeite Wartungsarbeit crasht die ganze App...



Das hat bei mir gestern auch nicht lange gehalten nach 30 min war das Problem wieder da und besteht immer noch. Sehe sehr schade ich mag die App und habe keine Lust irgend einen 3 Hersteller zu benutzen der mich mit Werbung zu bombt oder meine Daten sammelt.

PS: Die anderen Apps verbrauch auch mehr Traffic und ich habe nur 300 MB im Monat.


----------



## micsterni14 (25. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Jetzt kann PCGH zeigen, ob an den Nutzern und Freunden der Computerhardware etwas gelegen ist, oder nicht! 
Die APP war für viele viele garantiert wichtiger Bestandteil ihrer PCGH Aktivitäten.
Hobby, Zeitvertreib, liebgewonnene Diskussionen...

Nicht gut!


----------



## Dgx (25. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Leider bei mir unter iOS 8.1.1 das selbe Problem.bitte behebt das!
Gruß


----------



## Olstyle (25. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Das kann leider niemand bei PCGH. Die PCGH App ist die App "Forum Runner" mit geändertem Skin. Den Code der App besitzt PCGH nicht und die Entwicklung auf Seiten des Anbieters wurde anscheinend eingestellt. Ergo wird es niemals(!) ein Update für die jetzige App geben. 

Die Lösung sind alternative Apps für vBulletin(einfach im jeweiligen Store nach dem Begriff suchen) und der Markführer dort ist nun mal Tapatalk.


----------



## ZAM (25. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



micsterni14 schrieb:


> Wäre vllt gut gewesen Kontakt zu den Menschen, die hinter der App stehen, aufgenommen zu haben bevor das ganze Update oder wie man es nennen will gemacht wurde.
> MfG



Das hätte leider auch nichts gebracht. Das Letzte Update des Forenplugins für die App ist vom März 2013, also über 1,5 Jahre her und für die kommende Version 5.0, oder bspw. IPB 4.0 haben sie nicht mal eine Plugin im Angebot, d.h. die Entwicklung da, wie würde Pille sagen "Es ist tot, Jim".

Was das Forenupdate angeht, das konnten wir nicht hinauszögern, weil die vorherige Version nicht mehr lange über offiziellen Support verfügt und wenn der eingestellt ist, gibt es u.A. auch keine Sicherheitspakete mehr.


----------



## Freymuth (25. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Dann wird es darauf hinauflaufen, das ich mich sehr weit von PCGH distanziere... vor 1 Woche noch das Abo bestellen wollen... heute keinen Bock mehr. Das macht echt keinen Spaß. Dann stellt was eigenes auf die Beine. Ein Community-Projekt als eigene App oder beauftragt ein paar prof. Jungs. 

Ansonsten macht alles rückgängig! (_!_)


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (25. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



Freymuth schrieb:


> Dann wird es darauf hinauflaufen, das ich mich sehr weit von PCGH distanziere... vor 1 Woche noch das Abo bestellen wollen... heute keinen Bock mehr. Das macht echt keinen Spaß. Dann stellt was eigenes auf die Beine. Ein Community-Projekt als eigene App oder beauftragt ein paar prof. Jungs.
> 
> Ansonsten macht alles rückgängig! (_!_)



Hast Du das hier bitte durchgelesen?



Olstyle schrieb:


> Das kann leider niemand bei PCGH. Die PCGH App  ist die App "Forum Runner" mit geändertem Skin. Den Code der App besitzt  PCGH nicht und die Entwicklung auf Seiten des Anbieters wurde  anscheinend eingestellt. Ergo wird es niemals(!) ein Update für die  jetzige App geben.
> 
> Die Lösung sind alternative Apps für vBulletin(einfach im jeweiligen  Store nach dem Begriff suchen) und der Markführer dort ist nun mal  Tapatalk.


----------



## trigger831 (25. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hast Du das hier bitte durchgelesen?



Das bedeutet jetzt, dass ich mir Tapatalk ziehen muss, um mir den jetzt per App nicht angezeigten Marktplatz wider normal ansehen zu können? Mal ganz davon ab, kann ich mich über die App auch nicht mehr anmelden oder etwas schreiben.


----------



## ZAM (25. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



trigger831 schrieb:


> Das bedeutet jetzt, dass ich mir Tapatalk ziehen muss, um mir den jetzt per App nicht angezeigten Marktplatz wider normal ansehen zu können? Mal ganz davon ab, kann ich mich über die App auch nicht mehr anmelden oder etwas schreiben.



Niemand muss irgendwas.  Aber dass die App nicht weiter entwickelt wird und offenbar dann wohl nicht kompatibel zur letzten vom Hersteller angebotenen und aus sicherheitsrelevanten Gründen empfohlen Forenversion ist können wir nicht ändern.


----------



## trigger831 (25. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Egal^^ hab eben ForumFiend aufs Handy installiert. Sieht doch ganz gut aus und ich hab kein Stress^^ Hauptsache ist doch, dass man seine Lieblingsseiten auch unterwegs durchstöbern kann; da ist es mir gleich, mit welcher App das geht.^^


----------



## mayo (25. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Für mich ist auch schon seit über 1 Jahr Tapatalk die Alternative. Egal ob auf Android oder iOS.  Das läuft wenigstens reibungslos(iPhone, iPad, Galaxy). Die andauernden ConnectionFails usw. waren für mich unakzeptabel.


----------



## danomat (25. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Kann man irgendwie die abos auf die startseite legen bei tap?


----------



## Freymuth (25. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hast Du das hier bitte durchgelesen?



Natürlich habe ich das? Ich will aber kein sch*** Tapmüll benutzen. Eine Alternative gibt es auf iOS nicht. Daran mal gedacht.!? Meine Güte...

@trigger Man kann nur lesen. :/ Profile von anderen funktionieren auch nicht mehr bzw. das Nachrichtensystem. Die Forum Runner App war super, da sie auch mit gedrosseltem Daten-Volume schnell gearbeitet hat.

Ich hoffe PCGH macht irgendwas in Richtung eigene Forum App.  Bitte zuerst auf iOS! :p


----------



## trigger831 (25. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Keine Ahnung, ob das jetzt klappt. Schreibe halt mit der APP. Sollte ja funktionieren.

*Sent from my OPO using Forum Fiend v1.2.13.1.*


----------



## Guru4GPU (25. November 2014)

*Hilfe ! PCGHX App Spinnt !!! Was tun?*

Hallo Leute 

Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich habe heute im Wasserkühler Tread ein paar Bilder angeschaut ( richtig geile dabei) und wollte ein Bild Speichern (...). Als ich auf "speichern" wollte, ist die App abgestürzt und ging nicht zu schließen. Nach dem erzwungenem beenden der Anwendung konnte ich nach dem log in nichts mehr schreiben, noch kommentieren, auch nicht nach neuinstallation. Ich kann mich jetzt zwar wieder an- und abmelden, aber ich kann immer noch nicht auf meinen Profil gehen da ich "nicht  berechtigt" bin   . Ich kann immer noch nichts schreiben noch kommentieren obwohl ich angemeldet bin ?!?
Wisst ihr was ich dagegen tun kann ? Würde mich sehr feuen 
MfG Guru




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NerdFlanders (25. November 2014)

*AW: Hilfe ! PCGHX App Spinnt !!! Was tun?*

iOS ist ebenfalls betroffen


----------



## AnthraX (25. November 2014)

*AW: Hilfe ! PCGHX App Spinnt !!! Was tun?*

WinPhone nicht.... da gibts gar keine App


----------



## SpeCnaZ (25. November 2014)

*AW: Hilfe ! PCGHX App Spinnt !!! Was tun?*

Seit dem Forumupdate funktioniert die App nicht, bist also nicht der einzige. Das hab ich nämlich auch.


----------



## dsdenni (25. November 2014)

*AW: Hilfe ! PCGHX App Spinnt !!! Was tun?*

Musst du wohl auf Tapatalk umsteigen. Hatte vorher auch die PCGHx APP und die funktioniert seit dem Forenupdate nicht mehr.


----------



## TroaX (25. November 2014)

*AW: Hilfe ! PCGHX App Spinnt !!! Was tun?*

Bei mir ge ... halt moment. Das war ja Tapatalk. Für Windows Phone gibt es ja keine App


----------



## Freymuth (25. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Aber nur über Android oder?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Wenn Tapatalk auch nur im Ansatz so Übersichtlich wie die App wäre, wärs ja nutzbar, aber das macht ja gleich einen auf Facebook, Twitter und Newsgroup.
Dabei will ich nur das Forum.

Sorry, wenn des so bleibt ist auch mein Heftabo gefärdet.
So mag ich das ja nun nicht.
Das die Forenfunktionen teils nun fehlen ist ärgerlich, Das nun die App nicht mehr richtig geht ein GAU!


----------



## ZAM (25. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Wir können die Funktionalität von Fremdsystemen nun mal leider nicht herbeizaubern und ein techniches Downgrade des Forums ist aus schon genannten Gründen ausgeschlossen, völlig unabhängig von Designs.


----------



## TroaX (25. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Sorry, wenn des so bleibt ist auch mein Heftabo gefärdet.
> So mag ich das ja nun nicht.
> Das die Forenfunktionen teils nun fehlen ist ärgerlich, Das nun die App nicht mehr richtig geht ein GAU!


Soweit ich weiß kam die App aus der Community. Da kann unter Umständen PCGH nicht einmal was für. Ein Update für die Forensoftware ist Sicherheitsrelevant. Wenn dieses mit dem Redesign zusammen gemacht wurde, ist das ok. Aber die App muss vllt. von anderer Stelle nachgebessert werden.

Wenn diese aber nicht aus der Community kommt, dann habe ich nichts gesagt.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Ja bei mir klappt es auf einmal auch nicht mehr mit dem schreiben. Da kommt bei mir immer eine Fehlermeldung: Permission denied.


----------



## DaStash (26. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Bei mir auch.

MfG


----------



## mayo (26. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



danomat schrieb:


> Kann man irgendwie die abos auf die startseite legen bei tap?



Leider nicht... Du kannst dir aber im "Feed" die neusten Beiträge der einzelnen Foren anzeigen lassen, das kannst du individuell einstellen.


----------



## Heroman_overall (26. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Es gibt ne PCGHX App? Jetzt bin ich fast jeden Tag online und seit 2007 hier angemeldet, aber das hab ich bisher überhaupt nicht mitbekommen. Werde es heute Abend gleich mal ausprobiere, Danke für den Thread


----------



## Zeus18 (26. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Ja schon seit Ende 2012. Eigentlicht auch nichts neues.


----------



## ZAM (26. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



Zeus18 schrieb:


> Ja schon seit Ende 2012. Eigentlicht auch nichts neues.


Laut Eröffnungsposting von Pockerclock sogar eher schon seit Anfang 2012.


Btw. Login und Kopfmenü des Forums müsste jetzt auch auf den Browsern der Mobilgeräte passen.


----------



## Marcimoto (26. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



Heroman_overall schrieb:


> Es gibt ne PCGHX App? Jetzt bin ich fast jeden Tag online und seit 2007 hier angemeldet, aber das hab ich bisher überhaupt nicht mitbekommen. Werde es heute Abend gleich mal ausprobiere, Danke für den Thread


War das ernst gemeint? 
Wenn ja, dann hast du dir irgendwie einen schlechten Zeitpunkt ausgesucht. Die Sternstunden der PCGHX App sind ja scheinbar vorbei [emoji19] 

Wobei ich nicht verstehe wie es Hinz und Kunz hinbekommen, eine eigene App auf die Beine zu stellen und die PCGH Leute sind dazu nicht in der Lage. Das muss jetzt ja nicht Hals über Kopf geschehen, aber es wäre sehr begrüßenswert, wenn sich die PCGH Verantwortlichen die nächsten Monate hinsetzen und eine eigene App entwickeln, angelehnt an der alten, nur mit ein paar Verbesserungen, am besten.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



ZAM schrieb:


> Laut Eröffnungsposting von Pockerclock sogar eher schon seit Anfang 2012.
> 
> 
> Btw. Login und Kopfmenü des Forums müsste jetzt auch auf den Browsern der Mobilgeräte passen.




Nun es war im Play Store erst im Dezember draußen.


----------



## 9maddin9 (27. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Bei mir funktioniert die App auch überhaupt nicht und die mobile Seite ist jetzt nicht gerade die übersichtlichste. Bitte schnell wieder fixen.


----------



## Bash0r (28. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Die letzte Woche mal ausführlich Tapatalk getestet, da es für iOS ja scheinbar keine Alternative gibt?

Fazit: Tapatalk wieder gelöscht, fürchterliche App.
Dann werde ich wohl weniger aktiv sein im PCGH-Forum. So sei es drum.


----------



## DaStash (28. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Ich finde das wirklich schade mit der APP. Tapatalk finde ich bescheiden. Steht denn eine Alternative an?

MfG


----------



## danomat (28. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Nach paar tagen intensiver nutzung von tapa muss ich nun sagen: 
es macht keinen spaß mehr das forum zu durchforsten. 
 Bei der alten app war es schlicht, einfach und übersichtilich. 
Man schaut sich zb im sound/hifi bereich schnell die überschriften durch. Klickt was interessantes an. Abonniert es und wird gleich benachrichtigt. 
Bei tap sieht man erstmal 2seiten angepinnte threads und riesen bilder bevor man die neuen beiträge zu gesicht bekommt. 
Der wechsel von foren zu abonniert ist viel zu umständlich. 

Noch dazu werden die ganzen bilder alle geladen was bei den meisten wohl aufs datenvolumen schlägt. 

Es wäre doch echt super wenn ihr da was auf die beine stellen würdet. 

Lieber zahl ich für eine pcgh app als tap gratis zu nutzen.


----------



## Cook2211 (28. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Also ich finde Tapatalk um Klassen besser als die gammelige PCGHX App, welche seit Ewigkeiten kein Update mehr erhalten hat und nicht mal einfachste Dinge, wie Wischgesten unterstützt. Die Navigation von Tapa ist mMn hingegen prima gelöst.


----------



## Jbfem (28. November 2014)

*AW: Komm nicht in die Mobile App*

Diesen Fehler habe ich seit Dienstag und kann mich weder Aus noch Einloggen, trotz grüner Online Lampe alle Botton grau hinterlegt und diesen Fehler ""Permission denied"!

Jemand eine Ahnung??? 

P.S Ios 8.1.1 und kompl neu installiert!


----------



## mayo (28. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



danomat schrieb:


> Nach paar tagen intensiver nutzung von tapa muss ich nun sagen:
> es macht keinen spaß mehr das forum zu durchforsten.
> Bei der alten app war es schlicht, einfach und übersichtilich.
> Man schaut sich zb im sound/hifi bereich schnell die überschriften durch. Klickt was interessantes an. Abonniert es und wird gleich benachrichtigt.
> ...



Da scheinst du Tapatalk nicht richtig eingestellt zu haben... Ich finde die Übersicht super. Man kann völlig frei einstellen was einem angezeigt wird... Ich habe beim öffnen des Forums zB. in der linken Spalte die neusten Beiträge bei den ich gepostet habe und man kann einfach ein Fred lesen und in der Spalte schauen ob sich bei den anderen etwas getan hat... Abo usw sind auch easy gelöst...


----------



## Falk (28. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Mir fehlt die App auch - und eigentlich müsste sie mit der Foren-Version auch noch funktionieren...Habe mir Tapatalk angeschaut, das ist nicht so das wahre. Ideal wäre die offizielle Mobile Suite für vBulletin, damit ließe sich auch eine angepasste App erstellen: http://www.vbulletin.com/en/vb4-mobile/ - kostet 200 USD...


----------



## ZAM (28. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



Falk schrieb:


> Mir fehlt die App auch - und eigentlich müsste sie mit der Foren-Version auch noch funktionieren...Habe mir Tapatalk angeschaut, das ist nicht so das wahre. Ideal wäre die offizielle Mobile Suite für vBulletin, damit ließe sich auch eine angepasste App erstellen: http://www.vbulletin.com/en/vb4-mobile/ - kostet 200 USD...



Kickstarter inc. ^^

Aber Forumrunner haben wir nicht geändert, daher ist die "Fehlfunktion" eh recht merkwürdig.


----------



## danomat (28. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



mayo schrieb:


> Da scheinst du Tapatalk nicht richtig eingestellt zu haben... Ich finde die Übersicht super. Man kann völlig frei einstellen was einem angezeigt wird... Ich habe beim öffnen des Forums zB. in der linken Spalte die neusten Beiträge bei den ich gepostet habe und man kann einfach ein Fred lesen und in der Spalte schauen ob sich bei den anderen etwas getan hat... Abo usw sind auch easy gelöst...



Dann sag mir bitte mal wo man bei tap überhaupt irgendwas einstellen kann. 
Bis auf die sortierung auf der übersichtsseite gibts keine einstellmöglichkeiten. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falk (28. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



ZAM schrieb:


> Kickstarter inc. ^^
> 
> Aber Forumrunner haben wir nicht geändert, daher ist die "Fehlfunktion" eh recht merkwürdig.



Hm... da gäbe es bestimmt ein paar Unterstützer für so ein Projekt. Forumrunner war ja ab und an mal ein wenig zickig, das war ja schon immer so  
Aber immerhin hat sich hier sonst nicht groß etwas verändert


----------



## Zeus18 (29. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Könnt ihr wieder Beiträge mit dem Handy posten?


----------



## mayo (29. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



danomat schrieb:


> Dann sag mir bitte mal wo man bei tap überhaupt irgendwas einstellen kann.
> Bis auf die sortierung auf der übersichtsseite gibts keine einstellmöglichkeiten.
> 
> 
> ...



Du hast recht... Ich bezog mich auch auf die ipad Versions. Da können auch die Feeds entsprechend eingestellt werden usw. Ich weiß jetzt garnicht mehr wie es auf dem Smartphone aussieht.. Muss mal später testen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Das einstellen musst du eine Ebene höher machen.
Hatte mir jetzt notgedrungen tapa wieder drauf gezogen.

Wenn man die Foren einzeln sehen will ist das bei "Durchsuchen"


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (29. November 2014)

*AW: Komm nicht in die Mobile App*

Funzt bei  mir auch nicht mehr richtig seit dem Update.
Es werden alle Beiträge als gelesen angezeigt, heisst beim öffnen eines Themas, lande ich immer beim letzten Beitrag. Kommis kann ich nicht mehr schreiben und der Marktplatz funzt auch nicht mehr.
Ne Neuinstallation der App brachte keine Besserung


----------



## Roundy (30. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

hab nen s2+ mit Android 4.2.2
in der app kann ich nicht mehr auf meine abbonierten themen zugreifen, ich kann keine beiträge schreiben, und mich auch nichtmehr abmelden 
immer mit der begründung "Permission denied." iwer ne idee?
hab's auch schonmal neu rauf, immer noch nix.
ist aber seit dem neuen design der website so.
auf meinem ipod ists genau gleich, sobald ich mich angemeldt hab hab ich gar keine berechtigungn mehr, kann nichtmal mein profilstatus anschauen 
wenn ich am pc bin, oder per tapatalk gehts, ist aber nicht so gut wie die app.
Wäre schön wenn das geregelt wird.
Gruß


----------



## Zeus18 (30. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Ja ist schon seit einer Woche so, daran tut sich auch nichts mehr!


----------



## hanssx2 (30. November 2014)

*Login Problem per pcgh-x app ( iOS)*

Hallo Community,

seit dem das Forum, dass neue Layout verpasst bekommen wurde, kann ich nichts mehr per pcgh-x app posten geschweige, denn in meine abbonierten Threads schauen.
Ich bekomme jedesmal folgende Anzeige:
http://abload.de/image.php?img=img_77154ex2m.png

Komischerweise komme ich in die Threads über die rubrik zuletzt beteiligt. Ich habe mir gedacht okay vll liegt es daran, dass man sich mal neu anmelden muss. Dies ging aber nicht, denn dort bekomme ich den gleichen Fehler angezeigt, wie der obrige.  Es steht jedes mal Permission denied 

Was kann ich hier machen. Ich habe es noch nciht versucht mit dem runterschmeissen der App und der neuinstallation, da ich keine Lust habe, mich nachher gar nicht mehr anmelden zu können.
Die App tapatalk, die ich als kurze Alternative hernan gezogen hatte, kommt für mich nicht in Frage, Ich mag ihr Desgin gar nicht und würde gerne weiterhin die pcgh-x app nutzen können

Was kann ich jetzt hier machen?

gruss hanssx2


----------



## Overkee (30. November 2014)

*AW: Login Problem per pcgh-x app ( iOS)*

Wenn ich mich nicht ganz täusche gar nichts. Im Zuge der neuen HP wurde glaube ich vollständig auf Tapatalk umgestellt. Die PCGH X App wurde ja auch schon lange nicht mehr weiterentwickelt.


----------



## drstoecker (30. November 2014)

*AW: Login Problem per pcgh-x app ( iOS)*

Hab die Probleme auch mit Android seitdem.geht mir auch auf die nerven.


----------



## hanssx2 (30. November 2014)

*AW: Login Problem per pcgh-x app ( iOS)*



Overkee schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht ganz täusche gar nichts. Im Zuge der neuen HP wurde glaube ich vollständig auf Tapatalk umgestellt. Die PCGH X App wurde ja auch schon lange nicht mehr weiterentwickelt.



uhoh Ich hoffe doch nicht, diese ist einfach nur grausam 

Weiss hier denn noch einer was offizielles zu ?


----------



## Jbfem (30. November 2014)

*AW: Login Problem per pcgh-x app ( iOS)*

Leider habe ich auch genau den gleichen Fehler doch im anderen Thread meldet sich auch keiner, obwohl ich die App bis zu 90% nutze!


----------



## hanssx2 (30. November 2014)

*AW: Login Problem per pcgh-x app ( iOS)*



Jbfem schrieb:


> Leider habe ich auch genau den gleichen Fehler doch im anderen Thread meldet sich auch keiner, obwohl ich die App bis zu 90% nutze!



oha,  mein thread wurde gerade verschmolzen mit dem hier 

Vielen Dank dafür, aber neh lösung gibt es keine bislang -.-

Kann man damit noch rechnen oder wird wirklich jetzt alles für tapatalk optimiert?


----------



## Olstyle (30. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Siehe Startpost. An der aktuellen App kann PCGH nichts drehen, eine neue ist allerdings nicht 1000%ig ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Achso ok. Na dann kann man jedenfalls schon mal die App löschen.


----------



## hanssx2 (30. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Siehe Startpost. An der aktuellen App kann PCGH nichts drehen, eine neue ist allerdings nicht 1000%ig ausgeschlossen.



jupp habe ich gesehen und es wird jetzt einfach weil es vbulletin Apps gibt gesagt wir brauchen die nimmer und comutech legt da nicht mehr nach?
Finde ich schade, denn sowas hebt einen von der Masse ab.


----------



## danomat (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Mich würde mal die forenaktivität interessieren. 
Als die app noch ging und die letzte woche


----------



## DaStash (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Ich bin mobile leider abgeschnitten. Die normale Page ist unnutzbar mit Handy und Tablet und Tapatalk ist keine gute Alternative. 

MfG


----------



## 9maddin9 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



danomat schrieb:


> Mich würde mal die forenaktivität interessieren.
> Als die app noch ging und die letzte woche



Das würde ich auch gerne wissen ☺

Hoffe auf baldige Besserung.


----------



## SmokeyX (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Hiho people,

habe mir gestern die Tapatalk App für Android geladen. Wie befürchtet ist die App für mich icht zu gebrauchen.
Das lesen der Threads ist an sich kein Problem und auch die Navigation ist auch gut... aber...ABER warum zum Kuckuck gibt es keine Option wo man das laden von Anhängen/Bilder abstellen kann? 10 Min. auf den Marktplatz und ich habe fast 50 MB verbraucht  soviel habe ich mit der alten App in der ganzen nicht verbraucht. 

Kennt jemand eine andere Alternative?


----------



## -H1N1- (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

@SmokeyX: Probiere doch mal Forum Fiend. Zum Datenverbrauch kann ich allerdings nix sagen.


----------



## mayo (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



SmokeyX schrieb:


> Hiho people,
> 
> habe mir gestern die Tapatalk App für Android geladen. Wie befürchtet ist die App für mich icht zu gebrauchen.
> Das lesen der Threads ist an sich kein Problem und auch die Navigation ist auch gut... aber...ABER warum zum Kuckuck gibt es keine Option wo man das laden von Anhängen/Bilder abstellen kann? 10 Min. auf den Marktplatz und ich habe fast 50 MB verbraucht  soviel habe ich mit der alten App in der ganzen nicht verbraucht.
> ...



Mach doch mal einfach die "Bildvorschau" aus...


----------



## SmokeyX (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



-H1N1- schrieb:


> @SmokeyX: Probiere doch mal Forum Fiend. Zum Datenverbrauch kann ich allerdings nix sagen.


Habe leider nur Android 2.3.6



mayo schrieb:


> Mach doch mal einfach die "Bildvorschau" aus...


Genau diese Funktion suche ich verzweifelt. Wo kann man das einstellen? Habe Android 2.3.6, Tapatalk Version 2.4.16


----------



## Hupe (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Login Problem per pcgh-x app ( iOS)*

So schauts bei mir auch aus... Ich nutze das Forum zu 90% auf dem Smartphone!
Es wäre echt sehr schade, wenn es keine neue App mehr geben wird 




hanssx2 schrieb:


> Hallo Community,
> 
> seit dem das Forum, dass neue Layout verpasst bekommen wurde, kann ich nichts mehr per pcgh-x app posten geschweige, denn in meine abbonierten Threads schauen.
> Ich bekomme jedesmal folgende Anzeige:
> ...


----------



## Bash0r (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Hardwareluxx freut sich  ! Ich bin nun sehr aktiv in deren Forum  Hier ist die App super und die Internetseite lässt sich auch auf dem Handy gut durchstöbern.
Also genau die Punkte, die bei PCGH gar nicht mehr möglich sind 
Schade.


----------



## mayo (1. Dezember 2014)

*[Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS &amp; Android*



Bash0r schrieb:


> Hardwareluxx freut sich  ! Ich bin nun sehr aktiv in deren Forum  Hier ist die App super und die Internetseite lässt sich auch auf dem Handy gut durchstöbern.
> Also genau die Punkte, die bei PCGH gar nicht mehr möglich sind
> Schade.



Ja die Luxx App ist um Meilen bester. Wenn man bedenkt, dass hinter pcghx mehr Geld steckt und die HP mit unverschämt viel Werbung überseht ist, ist es eine peinliche Leistung ...



SmokeyX schrieb:


> Habe leider nur Android 2.3.6
> 
> 
> Genau diese Funktion suche ich verzweifelt. Wo kann man das einstellen? Habe Android 2.3.6, Tapatalk Version 2.4.16



Ich habe bei android 4.6.2 (pro) drauf. Da ist es direkt auf der startseite. Bei den Einstellungen ist es dort auswählbar, Bilder ganz ausschalten oder nur themenbilder usw.


----------



## 9maddin9 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

@ PCGH Team ist eigentlich eine App von eurer Seite aus geplant? Die Nachfrage wäre aufjedenfall vorhanden.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



9maddin9 schrieb:


> @ PCGH Team ist eigentlich eine App von eurer Seite aus geplant? Die Nachfrage wäre aufjedenfall vorhanden.



Schau mal einige Seiten vor, da findest du definitv die passende Antwort.


----------



## Marcimoto (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Ach du *******. Jetzt hab es ein Update für Tapatalk und ich finde garnichts mehr! 
Ich weiß, dafür kann PCGH überhaupt nichts, aber was zum Teufel!?! 
Was für inkompetente Dullis denken sich einen solchen Mist aus? 

Ich war ja um das Forum Willen geneigt eine Zweckehe mit Tapatalk einzugehen, aber so wie es jetzt aussieht, kann ich diese "App" sicher nicht weiter verwenden. [emoji107] [emoji107] [emoji107]


----------



## mayo (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



MarCy schrieb:


> Ach du *******. Jetzt hab es ein Update für Tapatalk und ich finde garnichts mehr!
> Ich weiß, dafür kann PCGH überhaupt nichts, aber was zum Teufel!?!
> Was für inkompetente Dullis denken sich einen solchen Mist aus?
> 
> Ich war ja um das Forum Willen geneigt eine Zweckehe mit Tapatalk einzugehen, aber so wie es jetzt aussieht, kann ich diese "App" sicher nicht weiter verwenden. [emoji107] [emoji107] [emoji107]



Wie garnichts.? Das ganze Internet ist weg.... Mein tap läuft tadellos


----------



## Olstyle (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS &amp; Android*

Also ich kann so ziemlich alles einstellen worüber sich beschwert wird. Helles vs dunkles Design, Forenübersicht als Startseite(OK, schlecht übersetzt als "Seitenverhalten") und Bilder nicht/nicht alle laden.


----------



## Cleriker (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Olstyle, auf welchem Handy läuft das bei dir? Scheinbar funzt das auf unterschiedlichen Geräten auch unterschiedlich.


----------



## Cook2211 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

So ganz kann ich die Kritik an Tapatalk gegenüber der PCGHX App nicht nachvollziehen. Tapatalk ist wesentlich praktischer und flexibler. Meiner Meinung nach ist die App einfach in allen Belangen besser als die schrottige PCGHX App. Ich habe den Eindruck, viel Kritik kommt aus dem Grund, weil Leute sich noch nicht richtig mit Tapa auseinandergesetzt haben und viele Funktionen vielleicht noch nicht entdeckt haben. Denn das ging mir zu Beginn auch so.


----------



## Olstyle (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Olstyle, auf welchem Handy läuft das bei dir? Scheinbar funzt das auf unterschiedlichen Geräten auch unterschiedlich.


Das Bild ist von meinem Touchpad, auf dem Milestone2 (beide auf Android 4.4) sieht das Menü aber genau so aus. 
Der Button zu den Einstellungen befindet sich auf der Tapa-Profil Seite oben Rechts. Also auf der Seite wo man alle gespeicherten Foren sieht, nicht wenn man schon ein Forum ausgewählt hat.


----------



## SmokeyX (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS &amp; Android*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Also ich kann so ziemlich alles einstellen worüber sich beschwert wird. Helles vs dunkles Design, Forenübersicht als Startseite(OK, schlecht übersetzt als "Seitenverhalten") und Bilder nicht/nicht alle laden.



leider habe ich diese Einstellungen nicht 

so wie es aussieht habe ich 2 Möglichkeiten: 1. mein Handy zu rooten und das neue Android drauf packen 2. auf das PCGHX-Forum komplett zu verzichten . Wobei ich mir die Inet-flat nur wegen PCGHX-Forum geholt habe


----------



## -H1N1- (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Wie schlägt sich Tapatalk eigentlich im Bereich "Traffic"? Habe das Gefühl, dass Forum Fiend da nicht gerade sparsam ist.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



-H1N1- schrieb:


> Wie schlägt sich Tapatalk eigentlich im Bereich "Traffic"? Habe das Gefühl, dass Forum Fiend da nicht gerade sparsam ist.


Bei häufiger Nutzung. 

Allgemein sollten man neuen Dingen eine Chance geben. TT ist schon aus dem Grunde besser, dass man mehrere Foren mit einer APP benutzen/verwalten kann.


----------



## Xcravier (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Kann man bei Tapatalk eigentlich diese nerivgen Smileys abschalten, sodass es wie in der App nur als z.B. : ugly : angezeigt wird? Eine Möglichkeit das automatische Laden der Bilder auszuschalten gibt es bei mir auch nicht ....

R.I.P. geniale Pcghx-App ; ( (okay so genial war sie jetzt nicht, und hatte ziemlich viele Macken, aber wenigstens konnte man angenehm die Themen lesen, durch den angenehmen schlichten Hintergrund ... Tapatalk im schwarzen Modus grenzt ja schon an Augenfolter ... , und man konnte sich,aufgrund der Schlichtheit, leicht zurechtfinden)


----------



## ZAM (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Ich habe mir das Problem mit Forumrunner jetzt noch mal intensiver auf der für uns möglichen Seite (Foren-Plugin-Code) angeschaut und dabei festgestellt, dass die App offenbar bereits beim zweiten Klick (direkt nach dem Login) die Session-, also die Login-Information verliert. Darum kommen auch die Permission-Meldungen. Leider können wir hier nichts machen, denn das Plugin-Script auf unserer Seite ist der letzte, vom Hersteller veröffentlichte Stand von vor eineinhalb Jahren. Auf die Apps auf den Mobilgeräten haben wir keinerlei Einfluss/Zugriff und das Login-System von Forumrunner (und auch Tapatalk, das übrigens eine zu Forumrunner identische Authentifizierung macht und funktioniert) läuft vollkommen unabhängig von unserem eigenen, also das kommt denen auch nicht in die Quere.


----------



## hanssx2 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



ZAM schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das Problem mit Forumrunner jetzt noch mal intensiver auf der für uns möglichen Seite (Foren-Plugin-Code) angeschaut und dabei festgestellt, dass die App offenbar bereits beim zweiten Klick (direkt nach dem Login) die Session-, also die Login-Information verliert. Darum kommen auch die Permission-Meldungen. Leider können wir hier nichts machen, denn das Plugin-Script auf unserer Seite ist der letzte, vom Hersteller veröffentlichte Stand von vor eineinhalb Jahren. Auf die Apps auf den Mobilgeräten haben wir keinerlei Einfluss/Zugriff und das Login-System von Forumrunner (und auch Tapatalk, das übrigens eine zu Forumrunner identische Authentifizierung macht und funktioniert) läuft vollkommen unabhängig von unserem eigenen, also das kommt denen auch nicht in die Quere.




uih cool, dass es von euch so schnell hier Aufnahme gefunden hat  Finde ich toll. 
Hat denn der Anbieter der App pleite gemacht oder warum kann man daran nicht mehr arbeiten?


----------



## ZAM (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



hanssx2 schrieb:


> uih cool, dass es von euch so schnell hier Aufnahme gefunden hat  Finde ich toll.
> Hat denn der Anbieter der App pleite gemacht oder warum kann man daran nicht mehr arbeiten?



Schwer zu sagen. Ihr letztes Foren-Statement ging um den letzten Patch, Danach wurden sie von VBulletin übernommen und die basteln daran offenbar auch nicht weiter.


----------



## Chakka_cor (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Hi,

hab seit dem letzen Update der App das Problem dass ich mich zwar anmelden kann aber nichtin den Marktplatz komme oder wenn ich z.B. auf eigene Beiträge gehe nur Fehlermeldungen bekomme.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Nichts neues mehr.

Aber ich meine man könnte es doch so machen das man wie bei der Seite Gamezone.de die Internetseite extra so anpassen kann für's Handy. Das wäre doch ideal.


----------



## Ironhide (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Ich kann mich in der PCGHExtreme app nicht mehr einloggen und somit keine Kommentare mehr schreiben. Weis jemand was das Problem sein könnte und kennt eine Lösung? Danke schon mal


----------



## Olstyle (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Guck mal in den ersten Post oder auch nur ein paar Posts über dri .


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Wenn man doch mal ne Stunde investiert,  ist auch tapatalk ne Lösung.


----------



## Healrox (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

So, nachdem das Forum im Browser eher wenig Spaß macht und die App leider noch weniger kann als vorher, habe ich seit 10 Minuten Tapatalk drauf. Das Ergebniss: Rums bums, die alte App gleich mal gelöscht!
Hätte ich gewusst, was Tapatalk alles kann, hätte ich mich da schon viel früher mit auseinandergesetzt.
Und wie geschrieben, ist alles ungewohnt, aber nach 10 Minuten steigt man durch. Ist halt schon komplizierter, weil Tapatalk recht viel kann - im Gegensatz zur alten App, die von vornherein ja schon recht wenig konnte, also kein Wunder.
Ich bin auch alt und trauere gern vergangenem nach, aber hier lohnt sich's mal nicht


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Ja habe auch gerade Tapatalk installiert und jetzt klappt alles super. Zwar etwas ungewöhnlich, aber das wird schon noch.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

 war ja auch eher pro App und gegen tapa, aber hat mans erst mal im griff, ist tapa sogar sehr nett


----------



## Cleriker (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Ich nutze tapatalk auch schon eine ganze Weile, aber übersichtlicher ist sie mMn nicht. Sie ist halt ein guter Kompromiss, mehr aber auch nicht.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Zur größeren Übersicht verhilft Tapa nur wenn man mehr als ein Forum damit nutzt. Sonst sind halt die Features dafür genau das was manche als überladen bezeichnen.


----------



## Cleriker (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS &amp; Android*

Genau deshalb stört es ja viele, die sich ausschließlich für dieses Forum hier jetzt damit rumschlagen müssen.
Ich bin auch in den gängigen Foren vertreten, nicht nur hier. Die sind mir aber nebensächlich, so dass ich da ab und an mal vom Rechner reinschaue. Hier will ich aber konstant am Ball bleiben und da nervt so etwas schon.


----------



## DrSin (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Dann Versuch doch mal Forum Friend wenn du mit Android unterwegs bist.


----------



## Healrox (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Naja, TT ist nicht schlechter. Nur anders. Hab sie nur für dieses Forum und finde nicht, das sie schlechter zu bedienen ist, als die App.
Muss mal schauen, was für Foren da sonst so da sind. Irgendein Musikerforum wär schon noch schön.


----------



## Razor0601 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Weiß einer wie ich die mobile Version über IPhone im Safari wieder in der normalen Version mir anzeigen lassen kann?
Ging doch früher immer


----------



## marvinj (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Moin, eimal Feedback von mir zur App.
Kurz: Sie funktioniert nichtmehr mit der aktuellen Website zsm. Also ich bekome Berechtigungsfehler, kann mich nicht abmelden, kein Marktplatz und kein aufruf meines Profils möglich, auch keine Beiträge. Bitte nachbessern


----------



## Olstyle (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Bitte Startpost lesen.


----------



## Cleriker (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Bitte Startpost lesen.


...oder wenigstens die posts der letzten Seite.


----------



## marvinj (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Traurig, ich will eine dedizierte App behalten. Ich war lesefaul ^^


----------



## Seabound (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Ich kann nicht mehr in Threads schreiben...


----------



## DrSin (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Seltsam, hier klappt es ohne Probleme


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS &amp; Android*

Versuch's doch mal mit Tapatalk.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Das dumme War,  dank dem neuen Design War die Schrift bei mir total daneben, also miserabel lesbar. Das hat zur Folge, dass man die App nutzt. Die geht aber nicht, weshalb ich zu Tapatalk gewechselt bin. Nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss,  aber nutzbar.


----------



## mayo (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Ich habe auch zunehmend Probleme mit dem Forum und der Mobilen Nutzung. Die "veraltete" pcghx-app ist ja mal alles andere als gut!
Seit dem redesign kann ich nicht mehr NORMAL unter Android Posten. Es funktioniert nur noch mit einem Zitat! Benachrichtigungen und Abbos können nicht aufgerufen werden. Entweder kommt die Fehlermeldung (permission denied) oder aber einfach eine leere Seite. Das das Menü beschnitten ist wurde ja schon häufig erwähnt...


----------



## kaffepause71 (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Hallo ich habe folgendes Problem mit der App .
Wenn ich die App starte kommt : du hast dich erfolgreich angemeldet .
Aber wenn ich auf Aboniert oder Profil klicke dann kommt nur ermission denied .
Ich habe ein Sony xperia U mit Android und die App hatt die nummer 1.3.18.
was läuft da falsch ? Danke für die Hilfe im vorraus !


----------



## Roundy (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Das ist schon seit mindestens 2 monaten so, wird auch nichtmehr gefixt also musst zu tapatalk wechseln.
Gruß


----------



## DaStash (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Die Übersicht sieht bei tapatalk seit dem neuesten update sehr bescheiden aus. Ein guter Ersatz zur alten app ist sie in jedem Fall nicht. 

MfG


----------



## Cleriker (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Dem pflichte ich bei. Das letzte Update hätten sie sich sparen können.


----------



## DrSin (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Es gab gestern ein neues Update für Tapatalk, es ist besser geworden, aber noch meilen entfernt von gut.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



DrSin schrieb:


> Es gab gestern ein neues Update für Tapatalk, es ist besser geworden, aber noch meilen entfernt von gut.



Ja was ist denn besser geworden?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



DrSin schrieb:


> aber noch meilen entfernt von gut.



Sign^^


----------



## Cleriker (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Jupp, sehe ich ebenso.


----------



## Roundy (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Also ich konnte das neue update jetzt zwei tage gar nicht verwenden, da ich meine foren in dauerschleife auswählen musste...
Jetzt gehts endlich 
Gruß


----------



## Dedde (18. März 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Kommt eig keine neue app für das pcgh xtreme? Irgenwas mobiles fürs forum? Außer tapatalk


----------



## DaStash (22. März 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Leider nein.

MfG


----------



## Gohrbi (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Habe auf meinem A5 jetzt auch die Forum-App. Nun konnte ich mich da mit meinem Acc von hier nicht anmelden.
Jetzt bin ich alter S... ein Jungspunt. .. und zum anderen 2x hier im Forum unterwegs. Geht das auch mit dem Acc von hier?


----------



## Olstyle (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Wenn du Tapatalk hast geht es, die alte APP tut es nicht mehr und sollte auch eigentlich aus den App-Shops verschwunden sein.


----------



## Gohrbi (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

ok, danke, wo bekomme ich dann den Acc weg?


----------



## Cleriker (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Schreib einen Administration an.


----------



## ZAM (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Schreib einen Administration an.



Und zwar von Forumrunner, wir haben darauf keinen Einfluss.


----------



## Olstyle (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS &amp; Android*

Es ging um den aus Versehen im zuge der Versuche erstellten Zweitaccount, ich glaube den kannst du ohne Forenrunner entsorgen.


----------



## Cleriker (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

So hab ich es gemeint!


----------



## orca113 (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Weiß jetzt nicht ob die Frage dümmlich ist aber:
Hab seit Samstag wieder ein iPhone im Einsatz und im Store find ich gar keine App mehr. Ist die App schon abgeschafft? Nutze jetzt wie mit dem Windowsphone Tapatalk. Wobei ich feststelle das Tapatalk auf Windowsphone wesentlich schöner ist.


----------



## Cleriker (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Ja, sollte inzwischen aus den stores verschwunden sein.


----------



## orca113 (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Ok


----------



## Hemacher (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Ist eine neue APP geplant?


----------



## Olstyle (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Ohne irgend welche offiziellen Gespräche mit der Redaktion ist imo ziemlich klar, dass normales Tapatalk die APP der Wahl für Smartphonezugang jetzt und in näherer Zukunft ist.


----------



## iGameKudan (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Leider.


----------



## Cleriker (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Ich hab mich zwar inzwischen an Tapatalk gewöhnt, der Forumrunner war mir aber lieber.


----------



## Gripschi (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Geht mir ähnlich.

Zwar verfluche ich TT nach jedem Update aber nützt nix.

Die App fand ich super damals


----------



## ZAM (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



Gripschi schrieb:


> Die App fand ich super damals


Nur schade, dass die zwar vom Foren-Hersteller übernommen, aber trotzdem absolut nicht mehr weiterentwickelt und an neue Umgebungen angepasst wurde.
Für eine eigene App zur Nutzung von VBulletin haben wir nicht die Ressourcen - So eine Software entwickelt man nicht eben mal nebenbei in kurzer Zeit und im Alleingang, zumindest nicht, wenn sie schnell, umfangreich funktional, sinnvoll umgesetzt und regelmäßig gewartet werden soll.


----------



## danomat (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Gibts ne alternative zu tt? Die app ist ja nicht mer das was sie mal war. Siehe auch die massen 1 sterne bewertungen. 

Und direkt mit safari, firefox und photon werden auch die ganzen tabellen  (benchmarks usw)nicht komplett angezeigt und man kann weder nach rechts ziehen oder rauszoomen. Auch grafiken werden nicht sngezeigt da immer die linke obere ecke zentriert wird
iphone 6 plus uptodate




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iGameKudan (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



danomat schrieb:


> Gibts ne alternative zu tt? Die app ist ja nicht mer das was sie mal war. Siehe auch die massen 1 sterne bewertungen.
> 
> Und direkt mit safari werden auch die ganzen tabellen  (benchmarks usw)nicht komplett angezeigt und man kann nicht rauszoomen.
> iphone 6 plus uptodate
> ...


Du bist nicht der Erste, der eine neue PCGHX-App will, weil Tapatalk mittlerweile nur noch sch...... ist - leider will die PCGH nicht.


----------



## danomat (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Das wurde ja bereits vor längerer Zeit ausgeschlossen. 

Evtl kennt ja einer ne alternative oder es lässt sich am forum was ändern mit den besagten problemen. 

Am liebsten wär mir die alte pcgh app ohne neuen schnick schnack. Aber das wird leider nix


----------



## DrSin (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Ist Tapatalk auf iOS immer noch so ein gau? Auf Android haben die es ja wieder in den Griff bekommen.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 6P mit Tapatalk


----------



## danomat (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Ich habs gelöscht. Hoffe das reicht als antwort 

Edit: habs grad nochma installiert: wie zu erwarten:
einstellungen von app lassen sicch nicht öffen bzw schließt sich sofort wieder
einstellungen vom forum selbst genau das selbe 
im benchmark fred von softys firestrike öffnet die zwar der letzte beitrag. Will man aber auf die 1. seite wechseln um die tabellen anzuschauen kommt nur ein ladebalken und die app hängt sich komplett auf.


----------



## ZAM (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



danomat schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Tabellen machen wir noch Responsive, das wurde von dem Theme-Hersteller nicht berücksichtigt.

@iGameKudan: Bitte nichts auf eigene Gusto zusammenreimen, mit wollen hat das nichts zu tun, das wurde exakt erklärt.


----------



## danomat (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Zamtastisch. Danke


----------



## DrSin (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Also auf Android läuft Tapatalk an sich wieder sehr gut, aber ich kann dir mal zeigen, wie die Tabelle in Tapatalk aussieht[emoji30] 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem Nexus 6P mit Tapatalk


----------



## ZAM (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



DrSin schrieb:


> Also auf Android läuft Tapatalk an sich wieder sehr gut, aber ich kann dir mal zeigen, wie die Tabelle in Tapatalk aussieht[emoji30]
> 
> http://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160703/d8955ef10ce5f520b8ca408937b4a6ec.jpg
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 6P mit Tapatalk


Können wir nicht ändern - wir haben keinen Einfluss auf deren Darstellung.


----------



## DrSin (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Sorry das sollte kein Vorwurf sein, wollte nur veranschaulichen, wie es mit Tapatalk aussieht. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 6P mit Tapatalk


----------



## ZAM (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



DrSin schrieb:


> Sorry das sollte kein Vorwurf sein, wollte nur veranschaulichen, wie es mit Tapatalk aussieht.


Ja, ist doch kein Problem ^^ Wir sind auch nicht mit allem zufrieden, wie da Dinge umgesetzt werden.


----------



## dgeigerd (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Der Tapatalk-Support wurde doch eingestellt. Wird es jetzt noch eine App geben?


----------



## ZAM (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Momentan sind viele andere Baustellen bei uns offen, aber wir haben auf dem Radar, die Mobil-Ansicht zu verbessern bzw. das Default-Mobil-Theme zu modifizieren. Ich kann dazu aber leider weder Datum noch Zeitraum nennen.


----------



## zotac2012 (10. Dezember 2019)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Ich kann mich über mein Smartphone einfach nicht auf Eurer Seite einloggen, es kommt immer ein Fehlermeldung bezgl. des Logins. Am PC die gleichen Daten kein Problem, aber über Android keine Chance!


----------



## ZAM (10. Dezember 2019)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Welche Fehlermeldung? Welcher Browser? Irgendwelche Blocker aktiviert?


----------



## zotac2012 (10. Dezember 2019)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*



ZAM schrieb:


> Welche Fehlermeldung? Welcher Browser? Irgendwelche Blocker aktiviert?


Browser ist Google Chrome, keine Blocker, Fehlermeldung lautet: Login oder Passwort falsch! Wenn ich mich über meinen PC einlogge habe ich mit den gleichen Daten keinerlei Probleme, aber mit meinem Handy [Xiaomi Mi 9T Pro], ist ein einloggen nicht möglich. Habe es auch schon Firefox versucht, genau das gleiche! 


Nachtrag: So ich habe es jetzt hinbekommen, musste dazu etwas Aufwand betreiben, da ich Keepass nutze, konnte jetzt aber meine Daten auf Android übertragen und dann den Link kopieren, nun funktioniert es!


----------



## ZAM (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: [Sammelthread] PCGHX-App für iOS & Android*

Also war es ein Syncproblem bei Keepass?


----------

